# Georgia / Alabama (2022 National Championship Game) ?



## Silver Britches

Tonight's the night, boys and girls! Time to get it on! May we have a great game with no serious injuries, and with the Dawgs being victorious, of course! 








​
*GOOOOOOOO DAWGS!*​


----------



## Rackmaster

GO DAWGS


----------



## Ruger#3

ROLL TIDE ROLL!


----------



## lampern

Looking forward to a good game


----------



## Madsnooker

Is this the game thread?


----------



## gawildlife

I pray to God above to keep these guys safe and healthy tonight and playing to the best of their abilities.


----------



## greendawg

Madsnooker said:


> Is this the game thread?



Yes sir, jinxes be derned.  Go Dawgs!!


----------



## greendawg

Catch you guys at halftime I hope.


----------



## James12

Pups by 17


----------



## Silver Britches

gawildlife said:


> I pray to God above to keep these guys safe and healthy tonight and playing to the best of their abilities.


Yes, sir! I certainly don’t like Bama, but I sure as heck don’t want any of those guys to get injured. May we have us another classic tonight between these to great programs.


----------



## Silver Britches

Madsnooker said:


> Is this the game thread?


Did you want to start it? I know I always do so, but I waited and waited and didn't see one, so I started it. Anyway, it's too late!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Madsnooker said:


> Is this the game thread?


You dang slacker!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Pitch it left. Pitch it right. Give Cook the ball with room to run!


----------



## John Cooper

For real, y'all/ @Silver Britches keep the score updated for me please.


----------



## Silver Britches

Browning Slayer said:


> Pitch it left. Pitch it right. Give Cook the ball with room to run!


He's better when he is in motion. I hope to see him get the ball more tonight, especially more throws to him. Hope to see Pickens more tonight as well.


----------



## Browning Slayer

John Cooper said:


> For real, y'all/ @Silver Britches keep the score updated for me please.


Nothing against SB!

@Madsnooker , start the thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

I’m not a superstitious kind of guy………..

But…..


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Go Dawgs, my son is in the Lucas building and sending me pictures, would love to be up there...


----------



## Browning Slayer

@Throwback, say Roll Tide!


----------



## DAWG1419




----------



## mguthrie

Silver Britches said:


> Yes, sir! I certainly don’t like Bama, but I sure as heck don’t want any of those guys to get injured. May we have us another classic tonight between these to great programs.


When was the first UA/UGA classic game? Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches

Browning Slayer said:


> Nothing against SB!
> 
> @Madsnooker , start the thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Browning Slayer said:


> I’m not a superstitious kind of guy………..
> 
> But…..



Oh, wait! Y'all didn't want me to start it?  Heck, I waited and waited! Well, shoot, I guess I'll be the blame if we lose.


----------



## mguthrie

Silver Britches said:


> Oh, wait! Y'all didn't want me to start it?  Heck, I waited and waited! Well, shoot, I guess I'll be the blame if we lose.


It’s a fine thread SB. They think cause snook started the orange bowl thread he’s lucky. You went 12-1 this year if I’m correct. Not to shabby


----------



## Silver Britches

mguthrie said:


> It’s a fine thread SB. They think cause snook started the orange bowl thread he’s lucky. You went 12-1 this year if I’m correct. Not to shabby


Heck, I ain't superstitious, but for some strange reason, I feel I'll jinx us if I delete it now!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Silver Britches said:


> Oh, wait! Y'all didn't want me to start it?  Heck, I waited and waited! Well, shoot, I guess I'll be the blame if we lose.





mguthrie said:


> It’s a fine thread SB. They think cause snook started the orange bowl thread he’s lucky. You went 12-1 this year if I’m correct. Not to shabby


Let’s do this thing!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cramer

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Throwback

Browning Slayer said:


> @Throwback, say Roll Tide!


I’d rather drink battery acid


----------



## Silver Britches

cramer said:


> G9 Dawgs!


*FIX YOUR POST!!! *


----------



## cramer

Go Dawgs!


----------



## bullgator

Who’s playing?


----------



## cramer

Thanks SB!


----------



## little rascal

Will Bama fire Saban if they lose tonight. Was some firings today in NFL after some of last nites games!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Throwback said:


> I’d rather drink battery acid


My boy!!!!


----------



## DannyW

Feels like Bruce Buffer should be doing the coin toss...Let's get ready to ruuummmmble!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Hoping for all players on both teams to stay healthy with no injuries playing their best for a good close competitive game, but I'm looking forward to Kirby finally overcoming Saban's strategies & winning instincts to win over his old boss & mentor.


----------



## Silver Britches

Various views to watch the game tonight on ESPN and the ESPN app. https://www.sportsvideo.org/2022/01...acast-offers-4k-skycam-new-take-on-film-room/


----------



## mguthrie

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Hoping for all players on both teams to stay healthy with no injuries playing their best for a good close competitive game, but I'm looking forward to Kirby finally overcoming Saban's strategies & winning instincts to win over his old boss & mentor.


Me to. I’m getting tired of having to remind dawg fans how long it’s been since they won a natty.  Go dawgs


----------



## Throwback

mguthrie said:


> Me to. I’m getting tired of having to remind dawg fans how long it’s been since they won a natty.  Go dawgs


I’m getting tired of saying 1980


----------



## Throwback

GO DAWGS!! 
Throw the bomb early!!


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Go Dawgs!


----------



## bullgator

Throwback said:


> GO DAWGS!!
> Throw the bomb early!!


You probably just got put on a government watch list now.......


----------



## Silver Britches

mguthrie said:


> Me to. I’m getting tired of having to remind dawg fans how long it’s been since they won a natty.  Go dawgs





Throwback said:


> I’m getting tired of saying 1980


I sure hope we don't disappoint y'all tonight!


----------



## Madsnooker

Silver Britches said:


> Did you want to start it? I know I always do so, but I waited and waited and didn't see one, so I started it. Anyway, it's too late!


I was actually just getting ready to start it and I had alot of inspirational BULLDAWG stuff to say that might have brought a tear to some of you DAWG fans but oh well.


----------



## gawildlife

Well, game over. Corso picked the Dawgs.

Congrats, Bama.


----------



## Silver Britches

The earth is about to shake!


----------



## Throwback

gawildlife said:


> Well, game over. Corso picked the Dawgs.
> 
> Congrats, Bama.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine

gawildlife said:


> Well, game over. Corso picked the Dawgs.
> 
> Congrats, Bama.


He picked Bama in the SEC Championship game this year. I don't think that he really knows where he's at and Herbstreit is picking for him


----------



## Madsnooker

Silver Britches said:


> Oh, wait! Y'all didn't want me to start it?  Heck, I waited and waited! Well, shoot, I guess I'll be the blame if we lose.


It's all good Britches!!! You saved me from getting banned if I started it and they lose.


----------



## atlashunter

Aggie here in for the Dawgs. Go Dawgs!


----------



## slow motion

GO DAWGS


----------



## fishnguy

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Madsnooker said:


> It's all good Britches!!! You saved me from getting banned if I started it and they lost.


Heck, what will they do to me, if we lose?


----------



## treemanjohn

About to sing and kickoff


----------



## gacowboy




----------



## kmckinnie

Stadium looks empty b


----------



## Ruger#3




----------



## treemanjohn

Our military wearing freaking masks


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

mguthrie said:


> Me to. I’m getting tired of having to remind dawg fans how long it’s been since they won a natty.  Go dawgs



Nothing wrong with reminders of history which can be a good motivator for the future to win. I usually can leave my emotions out of sports so I appreciate good sportsmanship & neutral objective facts.  Looking forward to the best team tonight winning, but it will be a bummer for me if UGA loses & continues to let Saban roll over them.


----------



## walukabuck

Anthem butchered


----------



## NWS

Opening Nat’l Anthem. 
I get tired of hearing national anthem song sung by some broad who sounds like she’s giving birth. Plus the Georgia drummer was the only one wearing a mask everyone else was maskless. Just sayin


----------



## mark-7mag

If that national anthem didn’t make the hair on the back of your neck stand up, Get pit of my life !


----------



## Throwback

Didn’t corso pick Notre dame last year?


----------



## Big7

Wish someone would just sing the Anthem without all that foolishness.


----------



## mizzippi jb

1 time and I can't so this thread thing..... Go dawgs!!!!  I'm out.  Gotta get mo 'likka in me so I don't punch a hole in the wall


----------



## Silver Britches

Here we go!


----------



## mark-7mag

NWS said:


> Opening Nat’l Anthem.
> I get tired of hearing national anthem song sung by some broad who sounds like she’s giving birth. Plus the Georgia drummer was the only one wearing a mask everyone else was maskless. Just sayin


Hey may of lost a love one to COVID.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Let’s do this!!! Goooooooooooo Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## walukabuck

mark-7mag said:


> If that national anthem didn’t make the hair on the back of your neck stand up, Get pit of my life !


That rendition made the stomach  virus I had all weekend feel like it was coming back


----------



## Silver Britches

Sounds like a pro Dawg crowd! Hope they help us out.


----------



## saltysenior

a pig paid to butcher our National Anthem ..


----------



## Silver Britches

Dean is staring down Young! Y’all see this?


----------



## Throwback

ACC referees. That’s a relief it’s not a PAC12 crew


----------



## Batjack

Big7 said:


> Wish someone would just sing the Anthem without all that foolishness.


Never gonna happen again, since Whitny Houston decided some time int the 80's to screw it up... everyone has tried to out do her.


----------



## NWS

DAWGs are gonna win tonight. GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## mark-7mag

walukabuck said:


> That rendition made the stomach  virus I had all weekend feel like it was coming back


At least it wasn’t by a homosexual


----------



## Silver Britches

Here we gooooooo! GO DAWGS!


----------



## saltysenior

ESPN's annoying crowd noise level..


----------



## Silver Britches

TD DAAAAAAAAAAWGS!


----------



## Raylander

Whooooooo!


----------



## treemanjohn

Holy smoke


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Dawgs draw 1st blood with a big score.


----------



## slow motion

Woooooooooo


----------



## treemanjohn

Might be incomplete


----------



## walukabuck

Incomplete pass


----------



## Silver Britches

Heck! Good call.


----------



## slow motion

Dang it.


----------



## Throwback

Her street and his cuck buddy must have $ on Alabama


----------



## The Original Rooster

Oh well, good pressure though. Glad to be enjoying the game with all y'all!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Major bummer, scoring called back. 




> 1st & 10 at ALA 44
> (13:23 - 1st) Bryce Young pass incomplete, broken up by Jordan Davis


----------



## gawildlife

Go ahead let's hear it. Who outbid who on the refs.


----------



## Rackmaster

Paying refs already


----------



## Throwback

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Fan Number 17

Dang it!


----------



## Throwback

gawildlife said:


> Go ahead let's hear it. Who outbid who on the refs.


The Alabama mafia got one of their kids held hostage gonna clip them if they don’t let Alabama win


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Need UGA D to stop Bama moving the ball early game here.


----------



## Fan Number 17

Definitely the right call though.


----------



## Throwback

Poke em in the eyes when you get em on the ground


----------



## Silver Britches

3-0 Bama


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Bama in red zone, exploiting UGA defense's biggest weakness in their secondary.


----------



## weagle

That's a win for the dogs


----------



## Big7

Lucky that was just 3.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Time for Dawgs to top that score with a TD on next drive.


----------



## toolmkr20

That was a win but we better tighten up.


----------



## slow motion

Now let's get a TD Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches

Dawgs were able to get a little pressure on Young that series. We MUST keep that up all night. Now we need to go answer with us a TD this drive.


----------



## Throwback

3-0 bammers


----------



## Browning Slayer

Bama takes the field on defense. Here comes the flags on UGA!


----------



## gawildlife

Speaking of mafia someone has been feeding those Dawgs some SPEED.
Can they keep it up though.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Yep, Dawgs need a big response to Bama's 1st score of the game.


----------



## slow motion

Crap


----------



## Big7

Time to change the channel.


----------



## Throwback

Well dogs.  1980.


----------



## weagle

Silver Britches said:


> Dawgs were able to get a little pressure on Young that series. We MUST keep that up all night. Now we need to go answer with us a TD this drive.



yep..dogs need to stay hot on his tail when he scrambles. Don't let him survey the field.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Don't need no dropping the ball, now.




> 2nd & 19 at UGA 6
> (8:38 - 1st) Stetson Bennett run for 19 yds to the Geo 25 Stetson Bennett fumbled, recovered by Geo Stetson Bennett for a 1ST down


----------



## Big7

This is going to be bad. Really bad.


----------



## hopper

Got lucky


----------



## treemanjohn

Delay....


----------



## treemanjohn

Err timeout


----------



## Dustin Pate

I don’t think this could be a worst first possession.


----------



## gawildlife

Lucky bounce


----------



## Browning Slayer

Stetson… again!!!!!!!


----------



## crackerdave

Power's out in Lagrange!


----------



## Silver Britches

Awful looking opening drive by the Dawgs. Let’s play some junkyard D!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Boy the Dawgs started rough here...Bennett has to calm down and play cool....


----------



## hopper

Not impressed ?


----------



## slow motion

Not the best series of downs. Gotta settle down.


----------



## bluedog71

Not the way to start the first possession. Terrible!!!!


----------



## gawildlife

,


----------



## Rackmaster

Browning Slayer said:


> Stetson… again!!!!!!!


----------



## JHannah92

Stetson is shook.


----------



## Hunter922

Stetson looks ready...?


----------



## riprap

Once again are qb's are young


----------



## Batjack

crackerdave said:


> Power's out in Lagrange!


Sorry to hear that Dave.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Underwhelming so far. 

Time to put on big boy britches & buckle down on Bama's O.


----------



## LEGHORN

Yeah, they got no shot with Stetson. You could tell just from the pre-game, now this opening drive that was horrible


----------



## NWS

Watch to see if Bama receivers outrun the GA   Secondary on deeper passes. It happened too many times during the MI game. I am sure Saban is aware of that.


----------



## toolmkr20

Bennett better get his head in the game. That should’ve been picked. If it’s not there throw it away and don’t force it. That short throw wasn’t gonna get us a first down anyway.


----------



## riprap

Put the game in the hands of the walk on. Let's win another recruiting NC


----------



## The Original Rooster

Not even 7 minutes in the game and the boo birds on the forum are out already...


----------



## mguthrie

mark-7mag said:


> Hey may of lost a love one to COVID.


Or have a medical condition that requires it to not die.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

UGA D gotta stop Bama's passing game early here now.




> 2nd & 11 at ALA 19
> (7:49 - 1st) Bryce Young pass complete to Jameson Williams for 15 yds to the Alab 34 for a 1ST down


----------



## slow motion

Boom


----------



## hopper

Stuckit


----------



## Throwback

crackerdave said:


> Power's out in Lagrange!


Call Jim Thornton and holler at him


----------



## Throwback

GO DAWGS!


----------



## weagle

Stetson's fine.  Announcers are terrible.  Like they are not even watching the same game.


----------



## mguthrie

Dustin Pate said:


> I don’t think this could be a worst first possession.


Oh yea. It could have been a lot worse. They got a good punt off.


----------



## bullgator

RoosterTodd said:


> Not even 7 minutes in the game and the boo birds on the forum are out already...


I was laughing as I read this thinking the same thing.


----------



## Throwback

Dustin Pate said:


> I don’t think this could be a worst first possession.


You haven’t watched many auburn games have you?


----------



## antharper

crackerdave said:


> Power's out in Lagrange!


Mines working fine !


----------



## Silver Britches

I want to see a long pass to Cook here for a TD!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## toolmkr20

Bennett just needs to settle down and play his game and not force plays that aren’t there.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

OK, Dawgs got over all nerves now, time for offense drive for TD.


----------



## slow motion

O line has got to step it up


----------



## mark-7mag

JT ! JT ! JT !


----------



## Madsnooker

Stetson not looking like he has any confidence but zo far its only 3-0. Just hang in and once he makes a couple big plays he confidence will build. If Bama gets up a score or 2 and he presses it might go bad for him.


----------



## slow motion

Can't catch a break


----------



## Throwback

Well we got a good punter ?‍


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

What was that?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

3 punts so far in 1st Qtr with UGA struggling to move the ball in this defensive game battle.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Wow! Can’t be giving them free 15.


----------



## Theturtle

We gonna lose this game


----------



## brownceluse

Dawgs need to wake up on offense


----------



## riprap

They hit our guy no penalty but we get one


----------



## toolmkr20

That was a bogus penalty. I’ve seen gunners get way closer than that but considering it’s Bama and all…. ??


----------



## Hunter922

The OC is on top of his game as well.. so you practice all this time and that's the two first series you come up with...lord


----------



## bluedog71

antharper said:


> Mines working fine !


same here


----------



## tcward

Man we look like trash…


----------



## poohbear

riprap said:


> They hit our guy no penalty but we get one


Ok saban done wrote the check


----------



## Deerhunter12454

Here comes the complaining ??‍


----------



## Rackmaster

This SUXS so far!!!


----------



## James12

Cook between the tackles? Huh?


----------



## Baroque Brass

Not too impressive so far.


----------



## weagle

That was a junk call.  The crew knows it.  Expect a holding call against bama as a make up.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Disappointing UGA 1-yard total offense with 4:12 left in 1st Qtr.


----------



## dwhee87

riprap said:


> They hit our guy no penalty but we get one


I noticed that,  too.


----------



## turkeykirk

Need to establish a running game.


----------



## Silver Britches

Cine knocked the corn out of that dude!


----------



## slow motion

Good set of downs D


----------



## Rackmaster

GA's Defense is playing hard


----------



## hopper

Yeah


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Good series on D


----------



## dwhee87

Good defensive series.


----------



## Raylander

Cine is bringing it!


----------



## Rackmaster




----------



## LEGHORN

UGA offense is not gonna get this done. Really, what offense. It’s gonna be the same narrative, no QB, no championship


----------



## mark-7mag

That was a good 3 and out. Now bring in JT and score some points !


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

2 punts for each team as the defensive battle continues.


----------



## weagle

Oh good lord.  Fire this crew


----------



## Throwback

poohbear said:


> Ok saban done wrote the check


Bitcoin


----------



## slow motion

1st down yes


----------



## Throwback

LEGHORN said:


> UGA offense is not gonna get this done. Really, what offense. It’s gonna be the same narrative, no QB, no championship


Fire Kirby


----------



## hopper

Let's keep it moving


----------



## LEGHORN

OMG! A first down. Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster

Big O finally


----------



## Silver Britches

Pickens!


----------



## slow motion

Pickens


----------



## Raylander

Mailman sending it!


----------



## bluedog71

Way to show up Pickens!!!!


----------



## hopper

WHAATT yeah baby


----------



## Throwback

THE BOMB!!


----------



## Rackmaster

PICKENS


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

BOOM!


----------



## LEGHORN

Oh geez, a Hail Mary. Whatever works dude


----------



## slow motion

Eat big Dawg


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Way to go UGA, finally moving the ball.




> 1st & 10 at UGA 19
> (1:42 - 1st) Stetson Bennett pass complete to George Pickens for 52 yds to the Alab 29 for a 1ST down






> 1st & 10 at ALA 29
> (1:06 - 1st) Stetson Bennett pass complete to Brock Bowers for 10 yds to the Alab 19 for a 1ST down


----------



## mguthrie

LEGHORN said:


> UGA offense is not gonna get this done. Really, what offense. It’s gonna be the same narrative, no QB, no championship


----------



## gawildlife

About time y'all tossed one deep. Nice catch.


----------



## bullgator

Nice throw for a kid who’s fan base wants to bench him.


----------



## Rackmaster

Pickens is AWESOME


----------



## Rackmaster

Bennett settling in come on DAWGS


----------



## toolmkr20

Finally moving the train.


----------



## mark-7mag

Maybe the greatest catch I’ve ever seen


----------



## mguthrie

gawildlife said:


> About time y'all tossed one deep. Nice catch.


I think @Throwback called that one


----------



## toolmkr20

Our big uglies need to start opening up some holes.


----------



## mguthrie

Rackmaster said:


> Pickens is AWESOME


----------



## Geffellz18

Hades of a throw and catch! That’ll quiet the complaining for at least 5 minutes…


----------



## bluedog71

I don’t know if a toss sweep is the answer but up the middle ain’t working….


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa

toolmkr20 said:


> That was a bogus penalty. I’ve seen gunners get way closer than that but considering it’s Bama and all…. ??


Pulling for Ga but the only way he could have got closer was get in his uniform .


----------



## Silver Britches

Looking for the Mailman to try and run it sometime here. I just want a TD, don’t care how we get it.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## The Original Rooster

Zamir gotta be tougher to tackle than that!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Oh well, Q1 in the books, Bama on top, UGA offense struglling, Defense looks good at this point.  Gotta get points this drive.


----------



## toolmkr20

Big throws ain’t gonna matter if we cannot run the dang ball.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Dawgs in the red zone & moving toward goal line.




> 2nd & 14 at ALA 23
> (14:52 - 2nd) Stetson Bennett pass complete to Brock Bowers for 5 yds to the Alab 18





> 3rd & 9 at ALA 18
> (14:14 - 2nd) Stetson Bennett pass complete to Jermaine Burton for 10 yds to the Alab 8 for a 1ST down





> 3rd & Goal at ALA 9
> (13:12 - 2nd) Stetson Bennett run for 4 yds to the Alab 5


----------



## Big7

Need more than 3 here


----------



## Rackmaster

Another great throw


----------



## toolmkr20

Bennett should’ve pulled hat one. He could’ve walked that in.


----------



## Throwback

Not enough bombs thrown to be running up the middle already


----------



## bluedog71

Come on dawgs!!!


----------



## hopper

Way off


----------



## Silver Britches

Go for it!


----------



## toolmkr20

Bama saw that coming.


----------



## Big7

FG time


----------



## Silver Britches

All tied at 3


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Tie ballgame!


----------



## toolmkr20

At least the defense got a breather.


----------



## Rackmaster

3-3 defense gets some rest


----------



## LEGHORN

Meh


----------



## The Original Rooster

Looked like a bit of targeting with that tackle on Bennett. Sure looked like that one guy led with his helmet.


----------



## LEGHORN

That’s not gonna do it


----------



## slow motion

All right D let's get a 3 and out


----------



## Silver Britches

Maybe those 3 points wake our behinds up! Let’s GO DAWGS!


----------



## Geffellz18

Knotted up-Good drive Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Why do we hurry to the line after a big first down to get 1 yard. We do it all the time. Waste of a down


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Dawgs catch up to Bama's score. 




> 4th & Goal at ALA 5
> (12:35 - 2nd) Jack Podlesny 24 yd FG GOOD


----------



## mark-7mag

Gotta get the run game going


----------



## Silver Britches

RoosterTodd said:


> Looked like a bit of targeting with that tackle on Bennett. Sure looked like that one guy led with his helmet.


I saw that as well. Thought for a sec Bennett got hurt.


----------



## poohbear

RoosterTodd said:


> Looked like a bit of targeting with that tackle on Bennett. Sure looked like that one guy led with his helmet.


Yeah well Bama ain’t going to get no flags


----------



## Geffellz18

weagle said:


> Oh good lord.  Fire this crew



Hold up….I thought it was only SEC crews that suck!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Way better drive with no punt this time. Like seeing signs of improvement.


----------



## toolmkr20

No one picked up Williams.


----------



## Deerhunter12454

toolmkr20 said:


> No one picked up Williams.


Not looking like the dawgs will have to worry about him the rest of the game


----------



## Rackmaster

????? for Williams!!
That looked horrible!


----------



## JHannah92

Oh no.... Williams


----------



## James12

Torn


----------



## Ruger#3

Dang it, Williams injured, could of been a TD.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

UGA defense gotta stop this Bama long passing game. 




> 1st & 10 at ALA 25
> (12:28 - 2nd) Bryce Young pass complete to Jameson Williams for 40 yds to the Geo 35 for a 1ST down


----------



## walukabuck

Dang Bama now down their 2 best receivers


----------



## The Original Rooster

Oooo, that knee popped funny...


----------



## RedHills

Oh man, thats serious damage right there looked like


----------



## Silver Britches

Dawgs got burnt quicker than a joint in Snoop Dog’s lips that last play. Man, our secondary is pitiful.


----------



## toolmkr20

Hope Williams is ok. Hate to see that happen.


----------



## Browning Slayer

He’s done. That replay made me cringe….


----------



## Silver Britches

D up, Dawgs!


----------



## Ruger#3

Next man up! Hope Williams isn’t too serious.


----------



## antharper

Couple shots and he’ll be right back


----------



## gawildlife

Sure looked like something broke loose in that knee. Prayers


----------



## toolmkr20

He’s walking good. Hopefully he’ll be ok.


----------



## mark-7mag

Hes probably just teasing us


----------



## The Original Rooster

That Bolden is a scrappy fast little guy.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Bama O exploiting Dawgs D's biggest weakness defending the passing game.




> 1st & 10 at UGA 35
> (12:10 - 2nd) Bryce Young pass complete to Slade Bolden for 9 yds to the Geo 26


----------



## bullgator

antharper said:


> Couple shots and he’ll be right back


Don’t think alcohol will help.


Oh, wait, you meant............never mind.


----------



## atlashunter

Browning Slayer said:


> He’s done. That replay made me cringe….



Yep


----------



## Silver Britches

6-3 Bama after the FG


----------



## toolmkr20

We need to put a TD on the board here.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

toolmkr20 said:


> He’s walking good. Hopefully he’ll be ok.


Saban will throw the Mr. Myagi hot hands on him at halftime...


----------



## Rackmaster

6-3 Bama


----------



## Big7

Be glad it was just 3 after that bomb.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

It was good to be tied for a bit, but Bama done gone & messed that up.


----------



## Rackmaster

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Saban will throw the Mr. Myagi hot hands on him at halftime...


I told that to everyone here... lol


----------



## weagle

On a side note; the Kirby covid vax commercial was embarrassing.


----------



## poohbear

bullgator said:


> Don’t think alcohol will help.
> 
> 
> Oh, wait, you meant............never mind.


Football is a rough game


----------



## gawildlife

The mantra is defense wins games but dang if it ain't rough watching.


----------



## Throwback

Fire these referees


----------



## toolmkr20

Surprise surprise. It’s Bama though ??


----------



## Throwback

Flag on the play. Again.


----------



## toolmkr20

Come on guys!! Get your heads out of your rears!!!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Wow, sometimes the officials want to get to involved.  Penalty after Penalty.


----------



## slow motion

No blocking


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Georgia penalties are killing us. 




> (11:12 - 2nd) Will Reichard kickoff for 65 yds , Kenny McIntosh return for 30 yds to the ALABAMA 35 GEORGIA Penalty, Offensive Holding (Sevaughn Clark) to the Geo 20


----------



## The Original Rooster

We gotta get a handle on these penalties! Beating ourselves worse than Bama is beating us!


----------



## Lukikus2

I ain't got ESPN but enjoying the play by play from y'all common taters


----------



## LEGHORN

Looks like a middle school offense, just horrible


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Mental mistakes are killing us on these drives...penalties...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

UGA back to their punting game, unfortunately. Doggone Bama D!


----------



## Rackmaster

Come on Offense


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa

How can you not block the best rusher on the defense giving him a clean shot at your quarterback .


----------



## toolmkr20

I wished Crying Herbstreit would just shut up. He is so biased it’s pathetic!!


----------



## Silver Britches

LOL UGA not to happy with what he’s seeing! Poor thing!


----------



## bullgator

UGA looks like he’s been out all night partying.


----------



## Resica

toolmkr20 said:


> I wished Crying Herbstreit would just shut up. He is so biased it’s pathetic!!


Mute!!


----------



## Big7

We just lost


----------



## Ruger#3

These announcers are awful!


----------



## slow motion

That hurt


----------



## toolmkr20

Left the TE to just run free. ?‍?‍


----------



## NWS

How about that impenetrable GA Secondary


----------



## Throwback

Well bammer marches down the field again to the 5 yard line


----------



## Throwback

NWS said:


> How about that impenetrable GA Secondary


World beaters


----------



## 4HAND

Lukikus2 said:


> I ain't got ESPN but enjoying the play by play from y'all common taters


"Common taters"


----------



## LEGHORN

Did you see that QB throw, that’s what wins championships


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Ouch! 




> 2nd & 5 at ALA 31
> (8:49 - 2nd) Bryce Young pass complete to Cameron Latu for 61 yds to the Geo 8 for a 1ST down


----------



## Silver Britches

Why did our 44 stop on that last play? He may could’ve sacked  Young. Did y’all see that? What the heck?


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Booya


----------



## slow motion

Sack


----------



## Throwback

The fake Heisman winner SACKED!!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

And that is how you do it Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

9-3 Bama


----------



## Rackmaster

EAT DAWGS EAT


----------



## Big7

Wonder he didn't get a face mask.


----------



## Throwback

Silver Britches said:


> Why did our 44 stop on that last play? He may could’ve sack Young. Did y’all see that? What the heck?


Alabama mafia Got him in their back pocket


----------



## Rackmaster

Alabama finally got a FG kicker


----------



## LEGHORN

KS Bow Hunter said:


> And that is how you do it Dawgs![/QUOTE
> 
> What? lose.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice Dawg D stop.




> 3rd & Goal at UGA 6
> (7:42 - 2nd) Bryce Young sacked by Channing Tindall for a loss of 13 yards to the Geo 19


----------



## The Original Rooster

Tyndall was fired up after that near touchdown. Great play to hold them to 3 because of Tyndall. Now, no penalties on offense and we might get back in this game!


----------



## riprap

Time for deer in the headlights offense


----------



## gawildlife

Now just how are y'all sneaking a guy into our backfield before the snap. LOL
I swear the balls snapped and Bryce is running for cover.


----------



## toolmkr20

Bama gonna beat us with field goals. ?‍


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Might? Keep the FAITH! GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

Throwback said:


> Alabama mafia Got him in their back pocket


He let up and was right there and Young still had the ball. Looked like he just let up. I dunno, maybe I missed something.


----------



## TomC

Defense is doing their part to keep it within reach! Time for some ELITE QB play!


----------



## LEGHORN

You guys do know the team with more points at the end of the game WINS the game,


----------



## mrs. hornet22

toolmkr20 said:


> Bama gonna beat us with field goals. ?‍


Pffffffff.


----------



## toolmkr20

We have to get points this series. We get the ball back to start the second half.


----------



## Geffellz18

Rackmaster said:


> Alabama finally got a FG kicker



You don’t know how excited we fans are about that! Seriously


----------



## Buford_Dawg

UGA offense needs to wake up, terrible to this point.


----------



## Silver Britches

I’m tired of this crap! Let’s GO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap

If no TD on this drive, we're in trouble. A 2nd and 5 would be a miracle


----------



## gawildlife

Geffellz18 said:


> You don’t know how excited we fans are about that! Seriously



Amen!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

31 for Bama is pretty good...


----------



## LEGHORN

Okay, let’s see what the leprechaun can do on this series


----------



## bullgator

LEGHORN said:


> You guys do know the team with more points at the end of the game WINS the game,


Glad you cleared that up!


----------



## Madsnooker

Gonna be alot of the country going to bed at halftime if this game doesn't pick up a bunch???


----------



## The Original Rooster

LEGHORN said:


> You guys do know the team with more points at the end of the game WINS the game,


You do know the game isn't over at 7 minutes in the second quarter?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Bama beating us with their FG game.


----------



## Throwback

Here’s why the power is out in part of Lagrange


----------



## Silver Britches

Why don’t our Back Edwards get in more. He’s probably better than all of the. And fast as lightning!


----------



## Throwback

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Bama beating us with their FG game.


Which is amazing in and of itself


----------



## mrs. hornet22

How bout a flag ref? WOW


----------



## toolmkr20

We need to use McCintosh more.


----------



## greendawg

Should have been PI on Bowers.  Ad Mitchell with a good catch.


----------



## The Original Rooster

Takes 3 defenders to bring Ol' Brock down!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Throwback said:


> Which is amazing in and of itself



Nice having UGA defense rejecting Bama TD attempts.


----------



## greendawg

Bennett get rid of the dang ball!!


----------



## Throwback

Is it me or would it make sense to have some kind of word for everyone to yell if a defender  is about to sack the QB from behind?


----------



## LEGHORN

Nice QB play


----------



## greendawg

Get Daniels in.  Bennett is so afraid to make a mistake, he is shook bad.


----------



## slow motion

Need a first down bad


----------



## Rackmaster

Can anyone get open???


----------



## Silver Britches

9-6 Bama


----------



## mark-7mag

Make the change Kirby !


----------



## Rackmaster

FG game in the making


----------



## greendawg

Targeting!!  Why not even review it.  ESPN would not even replay it.


----------



## toolmkr20

Gotta hold ‘em here.


----------



## Throwback

GO DAWGS!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Defensive game reduced down to a kicking game, but Dawgs only down by 3 now.




> 4th & 6 at ALA 31
> (3:09 - 2nd) Jack Podlesny 49 Yd Field Goal


----------



## LEGHORN

greendawg said:


> Get Daniels in.  Bennett is so afraid to make a mistake, he is shook bad.


You sir are absolutely correct


----------



## Throwback

greendawg said:


> Targeting!!  Why not even review it.  ESPN would not even replay it.


Alabama.  All you need to know.


----------



## Big7

Why doesn't that hit get called?


----------



## Ruger#3

Bama needs TD, quit swapping FGs.


----------



## LEGHORN

Nice kick Hot Pod!


----------



## greendawg

I've seen that called against UGA this season.


----------



## The Original Rooster

greendawg said:


> Targeting!!  Why not even review it.  ESPN would not even replay it.


That's the second targeting they haven't called on BAMA.


----------



## poohbear

Was that not targeting?


----------



## Silver Britches

JT was showing Bennett what he looked like during that sack.


----------



## gawildlife

Which kicker is going to get MVP?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Hope Stetson Bennett hasn't lost his mojo.


----------



## Raylander

Pass rush getting home!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Silver Britches said:


> JT was showing Bennett what he looked like during that sack.


I saw that!


----------



## toolmkr20

Bama is always gonna get the benefit of the doubt. He clearly lowered his head. I’m fine with the hit but if you’re gonna call actually call it fair.


----------



## Silver Britches

I hope Kirby gives those boys a good ear full of cussing at halftime!


----------



## toolmkr20

That ref is clearly biased.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Yep, maybe all the Dawgs need is Cussin Kirby busting loose again.


----------



## toolmkr20

4 for Bama held 29 on that last play.


----------



## greendawg

Come on Dawgs get a stop here.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Penalties are absolutely killing us.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Wonder which team will be the 1st to score a TD???


----------



## toolmkr20

greendawg said:


> Come on Dawgs get a stop here.



Refs ain’t gonna allow it.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Wonder if Georgia penalties are interrupting Bama's scoring momentum or rhythm???


----------



## Big7

1 punt so far


----------



## bullgator

I’m kinda liking an old fashioned close game. Every score counts tonight. Those games with basketball scores seem like the game is determined by the last team with the ball.


----------



## Silver Britches

Okay, Dawgs. Let’s go get us some points before halftime.


----------



## toolmkr20

I believe it’s time for Kirby to pull a Saban in the second half.


----------



## bullgator

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Wonder if Georgia penalties are interrupting Bama's scoring momentum or rhythm???


Interesting game plan.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

UGA defense forces another Bama punt.


----------



## mark-7mag

Running the clock down so we don’t have to try to score. SMH


----------



## toolmkr20

We’re not even trying with 2 minutes left. ?‍?‍


----------



## Silver Britches

Dawgs gonna sit on the time and timeouts instead of try to score before half. I‘m sorry, that just irritates the heck out of me.


----------



## toolmkr20

I’m a Kirby fan but he has no killer instinct when it comes to playing Bama!!


----------



## Dustin Pate

What a waste of two minutes.


----------



## bluedog71

Silver Britches said:


> Dawgs gonna sit on the time and timeouts instead of try to score before half. I‘m sorry, that just irritates the heck out of me.


Yea I do t get it. You can’t save those timeouts for the second half. Same thing happened last game. Did we not learn anything!!!


----------



## Rackmaster

Way to be aggressive Kirbster!


----------



## mark-7mag

I guess we can hope for  pic 6’s to win the game


----------



## Geffellz18

So far, it’s what I was hoping for. Real SEC grudge match!
Some don’t like it….I do! Real man ball.
Hate Williams is out….Next man up.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Whatta a kicking game battle of punts & FG's in the 1st Half!???


----------



## Silver Britches

Dude named Koolaid! For realz?


----------



## RedHills

Halftime musings...Dawgs being Dawgs on defense, Alabama playing their best defensive game all year. That should be cause for concern for the Dawgs...2nd half to go!


----------



## NWS

Dustin Pate said:


> What a waste of two minutes.


Should have played those last 2 minutes like it was the last 2 minutes of the game.


----------



## fishnguy

This is why Stetson is screwed up. Against Michigan Kirby was cussing him before half, now we just gonna ease it out.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Cussin Kirby gonna let 'em have it. 

Wonder if Saban is gonna do the same.


----------



## Goatman70

Maybe the offense will decide to play the second half


----------



## Dustin Pate

NWS said:


> Should have played those last 2 minutes like it was the last 2 minutes of the game.



Exactly. Take a shot down field. Steal a field goal before the half.


----------



## NWS

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Cussin Kirby gonna let 'em have it.
> 
> Wonder if Saban is gonna do the same.


Yes on the first point and No on the 2nd.


----------



## mguthrie

Rackmaster said:


> Way to be aggressive Kirbster!


The way Bennett has been playing he wasn’t going to take a chance on him throwing a pick. Probably best to run the clock out there


----------



## Buford_Dawg

I will take 9-6 at half anyday against Bama.  Especially as bad as our Offense was in the 1st half.  Just keep in close going into the 4th and hope something good happens for the Dawgs.  Once again, 31 for Bama is for real, he and 17 for us are some kind of football players.


----------



## HermanMerman

Why???? why not leverage your timeouts and try to drive down the field for at least a field goal? The dudes calling the game didn’t sound too concerned… am I wrong?


----------



## mguthrie

Dustin Pate said:


> Exactly. Take a shot down field. Steal a field goal before the half.


And what happens when Bennett throws an INT?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Wonder if each team's kickers & punters have more total yards than their offense???


----------



## riprap

We have got to run the ball. Fast backs and we keep running up the middle as usual


----------



## LEGHORN

This is not a good scenario for UGA. Kirby is obviously okay where they are at, he thinks it is okay and will not make adjustments. Just keep on grinding. Saban WILL NOT have that mindset. We about to see some separation in the second half. It’s coaching boys!!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Kirby used that time to get the team a breather, and calm them down.  I think it was a good call.  Pushing them to hurry before half the way they are playing could have been disastrous.  I think it was a good call...


----------



## Duff

mguthrie said:


> The way Bennett has been playing he wasn’t going to take a chance on him throwing a pick. Probably best to run the clock out there



Agree. If anyone is mad, it should be Bama fans. Saban could have got the ball back in good field position


----------



## mark-7mag

This game is about to get real


----------



## weagle

That must be some odd turf.  Williams foot got stuck, It tripped up Stetson on the first play of the game and another tide receiver got his ankle turned, but didn't go down.


----------



## tcward

Which would probably happen.


mguthrie said:


> And what happens when Bennett throws an INT?


----------



## lampern

Good game so far


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

NWS said:


> Yes on the first point and No on the 2nd.


 
Thanks.  Appreciate it.


----------



## mark-7mag

We should be up 14-3


----------



## tcward

It’s time for the JT- Pickens show!


----------



## mark-7mag

Come on Kirby. Let’s see what kind of a coach you are


----------



## bluedog71

Not impressed with the first half play calling for the dawgs. Yea we keep shooting ourselves in the foot with penalties but this is the same ol same ol. Come on Dawgs!!! Tighten up!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Good game. Both teams came to play. Defensive games aren’t the norm anymore. I’ll take it! Dawgs offense needs to get it going and win this thing!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Wonder at halftime is Kirby asking himself "What would Saban do?"???


----------



## The Original Rooster

weagle said:


> That must be some odd turf.  Williams foot got stuck, It tripped up Stetson on the first play of the game and another tide receiver got his ankle turned, but didn't go down.


I was thinking the same. i've also seen a couple of players trying to get traction and spinning out.


----------



## lampern

No panicking needed by either team


----------



## turkeykirk

Buford_Dawg said:


> I will take 9-6 at half anyday against Bama.  Especially as bad as our Offense was in the 1st half.  Just keep in close going into the 4th and hope something good happens for the Dawgs.  Once again, 31 for Bama is for real, he and 17 for us are some kind of football players.



Saw on the pregame show where Kirby recruited 31 but decided he didn’t fit their defensive scheme. Crazy!


----------



## NWS

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Thanks.  Appreciate it.


You’re more than welcome


----------



## weagle

Buford_Dawg said:


> I will take 9-6 at half anyday against Bama.  Especially as bad as our Offense was in the 1st half.  Just keep in close going into the 4th and hope something good happens for the Dawgs.  Once again, 31 for Bama is for real, he and 17 for us are some kind of football players.



I think some folks are forgetting how bad the SECCG came unhinged at the end of the first half.  The dogs never recovered.


----------



## LEGHORN

Buford_Dawg said:


> I will take 9-6 at half anyday against Bama.  Especially as bad as our Offense was in the 1st half.  Just keep in close going into the 4th and hope something good happens for the Dawgs.  Once again, 31 for Bama is for real, he and 17 for us are some kind of football players.



Ha, you are relying on Hope, lol. She is the Devil.


----------



## bullgator

Bama’s offense isn’t lighting up the stat sheet either.


----------



## Dustin Pate

mguthrie said:


> And what happens when Bennett throws an INT?



What If he doesn’t? Regardless, I’m tired of this safe play crap. That mentality just doesn’t sit well with me.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

NWS said:


> You’re more than welcome



Good seeing everyone's thoughts.


----------



## Deerhunter12454

bullgator said:


> Bama’s offense isn’t lighting up the stat sheet either.


They’re out their top 2 targets.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Wonder which team will make the better Halftime adjustments???


----------



## weagle

2nd half needs to be the Brock Bowers show.


----------



## gawildlife

bullgator said:


> Bama’s offense isn’t lighting up the stat sheet either.



Ducking for cover with that UGA rush coming ain't helping.
I think someone watched the last match up.


----------



## gunnurse

Tried to purchase about a $100.00 worth of apps. We use Firestick. Nothing worked. Arghhhhhh! All apps cancelled.


----------



## mark-7mag

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Wonder at halftime is Kirby asking himself "What would Saban do?"???


Let’s hope


----------



## NWS

mguthrie said:


> And what happens when Bennett throws an INT?


If that is part of our offensive strategy we are in trouble.


----------



## greendawg

As bad as the Dawgs played, they are down just 3.  Defense bowed up when they needed to.  Ringo and his speed saved 4 points for the Dawgs, pure hustle to not let their TE score.  I just wonder if you feed White the ball 30 times could he wear Bama down?  With Bama down their 2 best WR's, UGA should not allow too many more points.  If Bennett can lead them down for a TD to start the second half, this could spark the Dawgs.


----------



## dwhee87

gunnurse said:


> Tried to purchase about a $100.00 worth of apps. We use Firestick. Nothing worked. Arghhhhhh! All apps cancelled.


You tube TV. Free 14 day trial. You can watch it live on ESPN there.


----------



## bullgator

gawildlife said:


> Ducking for cover with that UGA rush coming ain't helping.
> I think someone watched the last match up.


Yep. The first half was definitely a defensive matchup. The first team to get in the end zone will surely have the upper hand .


----------



## poohbear

B


Dustin Pate said:


> Penalties are absolutely killing us.


Biased calls are killing us


----------



## brownceluse

The key for the Dawgs is no catastrophic mistakes. Just keep playing disciplined and keep grinding it out.


----------



## lampern

Georgia needs better protection of Bennett


----------



## mguthrie

NWS said:


> If that is part of our offensive strategy we are in trouble.


That’s situational football. Bennet wasn’t moving the ball well when he had plenty of time you make him rush and he very probably would have made a BIG mistake


----------



## toolmkr20

greendawg said:


> As bad as the Dawgs played, they are down just 3.  Defense bowed up when they needed to.  Ringo and his speed saved 4 points for the Dawgs, pure hustle to not let their TE score.  I just wonder if you feed White the ball 30 times could he wear Bama down?  With Bama down their 2 best WR's, UGA should not allow too many more points.  If Bennett can lead them down for a TD to start the second half, this could spark the Dawgs.



It was a pass from a freshman QB to a freshman WR that beat us on a last second TD the last time we played Bama for the NC.


----------



## Baroque Brass

Silver Britches said:


> Dude named Koolaid! For realz?


I saw that! Surely that’s a nickname.


----------



## mguthrie

poohbear said:


> B
> Biased calls are killing us


----------



## toolmkr20

Come on Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Zeuuuuuuuuus!


----------



## greendawg

I see Kirby is reading my posts again. Go Zeus!!


----------



## Rackmaster

ZEUS


----------



## toolmkr20

Keep it up!!


----------



## Silver Britches

OMG! What a crock of ..


----------



## greendawg

Stupid!!!!!


----------



## toolmkr20

I don’t care what anyone says, that ref need to be punched in the mouth. He is all Bama!!


----------



## weagle

dogs too smart by half on that trick play


----------



## mguthrie

greendawg said:


> As bad as the Dawgs played, they are down just 3.  Defense bowed up when they needed to.  Ringo and his speed saved 4 points for the Dawgs, pure hustle to not let their TE score.  I just wonder if you feed White the ball 30 times could he wear Bama down?  With Bama down their 2 best WR's, UGA should not allow too many more points.  If Bennett can lead them down for a TD to start the second half, this could spark the Dawgs.


?


----------



## The Original Rooster

Hard to win a game when the refs call stuff like that.


----------



## toolmkr20

We’re running it down their throat then go and get cute.


----------



## Rackmaster

3rd down SUX


----------



## Silver Britches

toolmkr20 said:


> I don’t care what anyone says, that ref need to be punched in the mouth. He is all Bama!!


And they wonder why we cry about penalties. That was a terrible call. My God!


----------



## Raylander

Why stop running it?


----------



## Duff

That maybe the first time in football history. An intentional grounding on a fleeflicker


----------



## greendawg

RoosterTodd said:


> Hard to win a game when the refs call stuff like that.



I watched a play just like that in another bow game where the receiver went the wrong way and they did not call intentional grounding.


----------



## Rackmaster

mguthrie said:


> The way Bennett has been playing


Can't say that!


----------



## riprap

Let's stop running the ball. Getting too many yards. Put it in the hands of the walk on


----------



## Silver Britches

Punch ‘em in the mouth Dawgs!


----------



## toolmkr20

Need a pick 6 because the offense doesn’t care to score tonight.


----------



## greendawg

interception!!!


----------



## Silver Britches

And we intercept it!


----------



## toolmkr20

Woohoo!! I’ll take it.


----------



## mguthrie

There you go dawgs


----------



## Raylander

Now run it!!


----------



## lampern

UGA int


----------



## slow motion

INTERCEPTION


----------



## greendawg

Now the Dawgs have to do something.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Go Chris Smith!


----------



## Rackmaster

Interception! COME ON SCORE!!


----------



## weagle

Young makes bad decisions when he gets pressured and frustrated,


----------



## mizuno24jad

That’s ball game


----------



## Silver Britches

Run the dang ball!


----------



## The Original Rooster

Finally a break!


----------



## Duff

What is monen doing?????????


----------



## toolmkr20

Pickens was wide open on a crossing route. With his speed could’ve been a huge play.


----------



## greendawg

Somebody is throwing on the UGA sideline.


----------



## Fan Number 17

We need to take advantage.


----------



## lampern

Too much pressure on SB


----------



## toolmkr20

Bennett cannot see the field.


----------



## Geffellz18

That’s the difference between star receivers and backups with little playing time!
Nice pick UGA


----------



## TomC

Sad offensive display so far!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Stetson sucks!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Pickens was open across the middle.


----------



## greendawg

The run was working and they just abandon it.


----------



## Duff

Freaking oc sux


----------



## gawildlife

toolmkr20 said:


> Bennett cannot see the field.



To short


----------



## Rackmaster

Browning Slayer said:


> Stetson sucks!


When he is pressured he crumbles!


----------



## riprap

No runs. More Bennett.


----------



## Ruger#3

Got lucky, bad pass and then the DAWGs cant exploit it.


----------



## toolmkr20

I like Bennett but it’s time to make a change.


----------



## bluedog71

We can not let these opportunities slip. We should have came away with points. I would have taken a field goal just to reset it to 0-0 game.


----------



## bilgerat

The defense is gonna have to score


----------



## Silver Britches

DEFENSE!


----------



## bullgator

They’ve also stopped throwing to the TEs.....which was working.


----------



## riprap

One more 3 and out and if Kirby stays with Bennett I'd do an Antonio brown if I was a 5 star qb


----------



## toolmkr20

We cannot keep letting good plays by our defense go unanswered by the offense.


----------



## lampern

UGA not tackling


----------



## Rackmaster

Do not understand the play calling by Monken??


----------



## greendawg

Saw very obvious holding on the 2nd Robinson run.


----------



## Duff

Has there been a holding called?


----------



## Ruger#3

Running through the defenders shaking them off, love it!


----------



## gawildlife

This game is setting college ball back several decades.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Mailman looking like a true mailman. Worthless.


----------



## Rackmaster

toolmkr20 said:


> I like Bennett but it’s time to make a change.


Against any other team I would take Bennett ANYTIME! 

Time to make a change or Bama will eventually score!!


----------



## lampern

UGA tackling now


----------



## Browning Slayer

Bennett sucks!


----------



## greendawg

if Bama scores here, I don't know that Bennett can lead the Dawgs back.


----------



## toolmkr20

greendawg said:


> if Bama scores here, I don't know that Bennett can lead the Dawgs back.



He cannot.


----------



## Rackmaster

Is GAs defense fading


----------



## toolmkr20

This is the running we should’ve kept doing on our first possession.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Rackmaster said:


> Is GA defense fading



Alabama definitely starting to drive the ball.


----------



## brownceluse

Rut roh. I’ve seen this show before….


----------



## greendawg

Bama's OC keeps doing what is working, imagine that.


----------



## toolmkr20

Rackmaster said:


> Is GAs defense fading



Yes because of our sorry offensive play.


----------



## Geffellz18

UGA player down to stop the momentum—. J/K Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Defense is tired.


----------



## riprap

This is called getting outcoached


----------



## bullgator

Alabama seems to have made the right halftime adjustments.


----------



## gawildlife

Kirby has never been known as a gambler but I think he should consider it now.


----------



## Browning Slayer

toolmkr20 said:


> Yes because of our sorry offensive play.


Come on Bennett! Pfffttt!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

UGA has stopped pressuring the QB, totally different Defensive look here, not sure why we changed.  Bama eating it up now.  If they score here, unfortunately the night is over for the Dawgs.


----------



## lampern

bullgator said:


> Alabama seems to have made the right halftime adjustments.



Still only leading by 3


----------



## Throwback

bullgator said:


> Alabama seems to have made the right halftime adjustments.


It’s a miracle !!


----------



## Throwback

What’s the Alabama yardage after contact? Because it’s got to be pretty high


----------



## Rackmaster

Jordan Davis looks wore out


----------



## Throwback

Dawg defense has been on the field most of the game


----------



## greendawg

Why do I get my hopes up that this year they will finally break through?


----------



## Raylander

Bama running the ball. Monken should take note..


----------



## gawildlife

Throwback said:


> Dawg defense has been on the field most of the game



And it's showing.


----------



## Resica

Lotta game left! Keep the faith!


----------



## Silver Britches

Blocked!


----------



## Rackmaster

Good Stop Dawgs hold to a FG!


----------



## toolmkr20

Defense bows up and saves us again. Now come on and score O!!


----------



## Silver Britches

9-6 bama


----------



## Browning Slayer

Blocked! Let’s put Stetson in!!!!


----------



## greendawg

What a block.  Defense giving me that hope again.


----------



## Rackmaster

SLOW TV


----------



## mguthrie

Wow


----------



## slow motion

Good job D


----------



## Ruger#3

Jeez, it doesn’t get better thrown than that.
Then it leads to a blocked kick.


----------



## Silver Britches

Browning Slayer said:


> Blocked! Let’s put Stetson in!!!!


I actually would like to see JT come in this series.


----------



## brownceluse

Wow to get out of that with Bama not scoring!! Come on offense let’s go!!


----------



## JHannah92

Ruger#3 said:


> Jeez, it doesn’t get better thrown than that.
> Then it leads to a blocked kick.


Kid been whining about playing time all year... gotta make it happen when you get the chance


----------



## Browning Slayer

Silver Britches said:


> I actually would like to see JT come in this series.


If he does, we’ll just hand it off


----------



## Buford_Dawg

The Dawgs D showed up tonight, they keeping us in game, but no sure how long it can last.  They getting tired and 4 for Bama is bringing it.  I hope Monken took note and tries some quick passes to help Stetson out.


----------



## Duff

End a round to Bowers. Please monkey please


----------



## Raylander

Browning Slayer said:


> If he does, we’ll just hand it off



Good. That’s what shoulda been happening all game


----------



## buckpasser

Georgia, Hope from SEC shorts has caught your eye.  Go on and give her a kiss.  She couldn’t hurt you…this time.


----------



## poohbear

Browning Slayer said:


> Blocked! Let’s put Stetson in!!!!


He will


----------



## Silver Britches

Cooooooooooook!


----------



## Ruger#3

JHannah92 said:


> Kid been whining about playing time all year... gotta make it happen when you get the chance



Yep, his turn to be a hero, missed it.


----------



## elfiii

Silver Britches said:


> I actually would like to see JT come in this series.



So Anderson can sack him and take him out of the game? I’ll stick with Bennett


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Cook


----------



## greendawg

what a run!!!!


----------



## mguthrie

Woohoo


----------



## toolmkr20

COOK!!!!


----------



## lampern

Big play UGA


----------



## slow motion

COOOOOOOK


----------



## Rackmaster

COOK


----------



## Raylander

Running the ball is good!


----------



## Geffellz18

Ruger#3 said:


> Jeez, it doesn’t get better thrown than that.
> Then it leads to a blocked kick.



Definitely a difference in the receiver core.


----------



## Silver Britches

elfiii said:


> So Anderson can sack him and take him out of the game? I’ll stick with Bennett


‘Have faith!


----------



## greendawg

It'll be another FG.


----------



## Silver Britches

Here we go, now!


----------



## greendawg

McIntosh 1st down!!


----------



## lampern

First down and penalty


----------



## Silver Britches

Punch it in, Dawgs! We want a TD here!


----------



## Silver Britches

TD DAAAAAAAAAAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster

GO Dawgs


----------



## toolmkr20

WOW. They actually can call a penalty against Bama!!


----------



## greendawg

tD!!!!


----------



## lampern

TD


----------



## Raylander

What do you know! Running the ball works!!


----------



## mguthrie

TD dawgs


----------



## Throwback

I TOLD YALL GO DAWGS!!


----------



## slow motion

WOOOOOOPOOOOOO HOOOOOOOO


----------



## Big7

Bout time


----------



## toolmkr20

Woohoo!!! Now don’t take your foot off the gas Kirby!!


----------



## lampern

PAT


----------



## Dustin Pate

Let’s go!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Thank god for Cook!!!! Stetson sucks!


----------



## Ruger#3

Bama has to answer.


----------



## Geffellz18

Whaaaat…Bama got called for a penalty?!?!
That’s impossible-

Great TD Drive UGA!


----------



## brownceluse

Yes sir!


----------



## Rackmaster

Deliver the MAIL by running the ball!!


----------



## deerslayer357

Touchdown Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Finally, Dawgs on top! 13-9 Dawgs.


----------



## gawildlife

Beginning to wonder if we'd even see a TD tonight.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Pitch it left. Pitch it right. Give Cook the ball with room to run!


Boom!


----------



## brownceluse

Dig deep defense I know y’all are tired!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Turn up the heat, Dawgs! Get him!


----------



## toolmkr20

Come on D!!


----------



## Rackmaster




----------



## bullgator

Lotta game left to play.


----------



## greendawg

Wyatt was getting held badly.


----------



## lampern

1st down Bama


----------



## buckpasser

Bama is about to look more motivated.


----------



## toolmkr20

He’ll be ok. He just hit the turf a little hard. He’s a big man and when he falls he falls.


----------



## Rackmaster

Come on Dawgs


----------



## poohbear

We need it bad Hunker Down Dawgs


----------



## Browning Slayer

greendawg said:


> Wyatt was getting held badly.


It’s not called against Bama!


----------



## brownceluse

Man we need to get our defense off the field.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1127993


Shut your dirty mouth!!!!!!!!!! Rat Poison!!!!!


----------



## Geffellz18

Geffellz18 said:


> UGA player down to stop the momentum—. J/K Dawgs!



Here we go again! Whatever works though!


----------



## Silver Britches

I would feel so much better if we get a pick 6 here. But I’ll settle for a stop, and then go score on offense. That’ll work too.


----------



## riprap

We need a turnover again.


----------



## poohbear

Only 15 min left the most important 15 of your life


----------



## Browning Slayer

brownceluse said:


> Man we need to get our defense off the field.


Can’t hold Stetson to do it!


----------



## Silver Britches

*4th quarter*


----------



## DAWG1419

Go Dawgs


----------



## toolmkr20

Hope we keep running the dang ball.


----------



## dwhee87

Kirby better keep the gas on, and not try to protect that slim lead.


----------



## toolmkr20

Why are we giving their receivers so much cushion??


----------



## Browning Slayer

Here comes the officials!


----------



## elfiii

These refs suck everything.


----------



## Ruger#3

Yes!


----------



## toolmkr20

?‍?‍


----------



## Rackmaster

Browning Slayer said:


> Shut your dirty mouth!!!!!!!!!! Rat Poison!!!!!


Deleted


----------



## Silver Britches

Stop ‘em, Dawgs!


----------



## greendawg

Hunker down, get a turnover


----------



## toolmkr20

Holding all over that Bama o-line.


----------



## toolmkr20

Hunker down D!!


----------



## greendawg

11# did not blitz hard or he may have got there.


----------



## Rackmaster

Come on Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches

13-12 after the Bama FG but Dawgs still on top


----------



## Rackmaster

13-12


----------



## toolmkr20

Gotta score here.


----------



## The Original Rooster

Play clock was on zero on that previous play.


----------



## brownceluse

Big win by the defense again!


----------



## NWS

toolmkr20 said:


> Why are we giving their receivers so much cushion??


I’ve been saying that since the MI game.


----------



## Browning Slayer

RoosterTodd said:


> Play clock was on zero on that previous play.


Not for Bama. They get plus or minus 1


----------



## greendawg

Defense does the job again.  Dawgs need to run it down the field in about 12 plays and take 10 minutes.


----------



## Big7

Georgia's D showed up or this would have long ago been a runaway


----------



## TomC

Time for the "LEGEND" to step up and do SOMETHING!


----------



## dwhee87

Big story tonight is Georgia's D.


----------



## Rackmaster

Come on Dawgs SCORE


----------



## lampern

Now UGA fans making excuses


----------



## Ruger#3

Bama gotta hold, a big play is due.


----------



## elfiii

These refs suck everything. Saban paid them in cash money.


----------



## Duff

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## kmckinnie

Did the Heisman trophy winner curse on the side line just then.


----------



## Rackmaster

elfiii said:


> These refs suck everything. Saban paid them in cash money.


ALWAYS


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Penalties against UGA are really hurting...  Young has been hit alot tonight, give him credit for continuing to play at high level, reason he is a heisman winner.


----------



## riprap

Here comes some up the middle runs. I just hope we can break a tackle or two. I fear a 3rd and long


----------



## brownceluse

Ready to see the offense put together a long drive!


----------



## Silver Britches

My heart was pounding on that last series with Bama. Good stop by our D. Man, we need to have a long TD drive here, then play lights out on D. Y’all with me?


----------



## Throwback

I swear this dog can’t pee and poop in the same trip outside ?


----------



## Ruger#3

kmckinnie said:


> Did the Heisman trophy winner curse on the side line just then.



I think the air turned blue there for a bit.


----------



## PaDawg

Herbstreit is in love with Bryce Young.  It's  Musburger all over.  His wife needs to file for divorce on the grounds of adultery.

Go DAWGS!!!!


----------



## slow motion

Heck of a game so far.
GO DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie

elfiii said:


> These refs suck everything. Saban paid them in cash money.


Big brown paper bag full. ?


----------



## Raylander

Run it! Run it!


----------



## Throwback

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## elfiii

Buford_Dawg said:


> Penalties against UGA are really hurting...  Young has been hit alot tonight, give him credit for continuing to play at high level, reason he is a heisman winner.



They wouldn’t hurt so much if they called the same ones on Bama.


----------



## Duff

Buford_Dawg said:


> Penalties against UGA are really hurting...  Young has been hit alot tonight, give him credit for continuing to play at high level, reason he is a heisman winner.



I’ll agree with that. That kids an unreal talent and a huge heart


----------



## Rackmaster

GO Dawgs 
SCORE


----------



## poohbear

dwhee87 said:


> Big story tonight is Georgia's D.


You ain’t lieing


----------



## toolmkr20

That was stupid.


----------



## Throwback

PaDawg said:


> Herbstreit is in love with Bryce Young.  It's  Musburger all over.  His wife needs to file for divorce on the grounds of adultery.
> 
> Go DAWGS!!!!



Yep


----------



## Duff

Off. Freaking. Sides!


----------



## bluedog71

Another 3rd and long


----------



## Rackmaster

Who is calling these plays??...Ray Charles


----------



## Raylander

5 on 1st down, then a hully- gully play..


----------



## bluedog71

Line got beat again…


----------



## Madsnooker

Let's go BULLDAWGS!!!!!
Gotta play clean the rest of the way.


----------



## lampern

Fumble!


----------



## toolmkr20

What!!


----------



## 4HAND

?


----------



## greendawg

His hand was going forward.


----------



## fishnguy

Championship plays!


----------



## toolmkr20

His arm was moving forward. If they give this to Bama this is rigged!!


----------



## Raylander

If that’s a fumble, then they need to give Dean that scoop and 7 back..


----------



## Browning Slayer

Bennett being Bennett!!!!


----------



## greendawg

incomplete pass but he was hit so there be no intentional grounding,


----------



## Dustin Pate

These refs are completely bogus.


----------



## Duff

Forgot it folks. Refs ain’t gonna let Bama lose


----------



## toolmkr20

They gave it to Young!!


----------



## kmckinnie

Well I’ll be dog Gon Ed


----------



## Browning Slayer

Sit him!!!!!!!


----------



## bullgator

Throwback said:


> I swear this dog can’t pee and poop in the same trip outside ?


----------



## Silver Britches

If they call that a fumble or intentional grounding, they need to Never work another game. His throw was knocked off course because he was hit. This is ridiculous.


----------



## riprap

I could have won money on that series. Typical getting outcoached


----------



## Big7

Bad. Really bad


----------



## lampern

toolmkr20 said:


> His arm was moving forward. If they give this to Bama this is rigged!!



No it was not


----------



## Resica

Oh boy!


----------



## bullgator

That #14 for Bama didn’t think it was a fumble by his reaction.


----------



## Silver Britches

SCREW THIS CRAP! Absolute bull crap, boys!


----------



## brownceluse

I have nothing


----------



## tcward

Forward pass..just like Young’s.


----------



## Duff

Told you.


----------



## Browning Slayer

You Bennett lovers can pound sand!!!


----------



## lampern

Bama did not recover it


Bad ruling


----------



## Rackmaster

Silver Britches said:


> SCREW THIS CRAP! Absolute bull crap, boys!


Refs win


----------



## poohbear

We can’t play the refs tonight


----------



## Geffellz18

Duff said:


> Off. Freaking. Sides!



I say perfect timing upon replay!


----------



## mguthrie

And some of you wanted Bennett to run a 2 minute offense. Smh


----------



## Silver Britches

Same crap every time we play these clowns! Always some bull crap!

BULL CRAP!


----------



## tcward

I can’t type on this forum what I want to type…


----------



## slow motion

lampern said:


> No it was not


i call bullcrap


----------



## toolmkr20

Hang it up boys. This game is rigged. Call me what you want but it’s true. That ref was bought and paid for.


----------



## Madsnooker

I'm sorry guys that's the right call. That ball was just starting to come lose before the throwing kotion and his toe was also not on the line. I know it sucks but it is the right call.

Just gotta hold them to a field goal.


----------



## greendawg

Bama is just going to run the ball down the tired defenses throats.


----------



## elfiii

lampern said:


> No it was not



Then neither was Young in the first half.

These refs suck everything in the Universe.


----------



## Fan Number 17

Can't beat the refs.


----------



## Silver Britches

Bunch of doo doo!


----------



## elfiii

Madsnooker said:


> I'm sorry guys that's the right call. That ball was just starting to come lose before the throwing kotion and his toe was also not on the line. I know it sucks but it is the right call.
> 
> Just gotta hold them to a field goal.



Bull crap Snook.


----------



## Duff

Replay. Monkey runs the ball with Zeus. 5 yds
monkey try’s tricky. Minus yds
Bennett has to throw. Zero


----------



## greendawg

Wyatt was hit forward by their lineman.


----------



## Big7

Bad. Fixin to get really, really bad


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Wow Just wow. This is getting funny. Dadgum.


----------



## lampern

slow motion said:


> i call bullcrap




Fumble out of bounds. Bama player stepped out of bounds


----------



## Rackmaster

Ridiculous


----------



## greendawg

Madsnooker said:


> I'm sorry guys that's the right call. That ball was just starting to come lose before the throwing kotion and his toe was also not on the line. I know it sucks but it is the right call.
> 
> Just gotta hold them to a field goal.



How did the ball go forward if he did not throw it forward?


----------



## Deerhunter12454

lampern said:


> Fumble out of bounds. Bama player stepped out of bounds


No he didn’t. Half an inch of green between his foot and the white


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Just too many tough calls against UGA tonight...  Refs appear to be one sided unfortunately.  Hate it....


----------



## elfiii

Browning Slayer said:


> You Bennett lovers can pound sand!!!



You Daniels lovers suck worse than the refs in this game.?


----------



## Silver Britches

TD Refs


----------



## Madsnooker

lampern said:


> Bama did not recover it
> 
> 
> Bad ruling


How can you watch the replay and say he didn't recover that???? Cmon guys


----------



## Ruger#3

Yes!


----------



## toolmkr20

They gonna throw a flag for spiking the football??


----------



## greendawg

Offensive pass interference !!!!


----------



## lampern

TD Bama


----------



## Madsnooker

This game is far from over. They can do this.


----------



## bullgator

Still plenty of time for Georgia to come back.


----------



## Silver Britches

Good mash that sucka!


----------



## Rackmaster

elfiii said:


> You Daniels lovers suck worse than the refs in this game.?


Time to try something different


----------



## Big7

Good stop on the 2 point


----------



## Rackmaster

Good Stop Dawgs


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Refs scored that TD for Bama, unreal


----------



## Throwback

When Kirby NEEDS to cuss somebody out (the referees) he doesn’t ?


----------



## Browning Slayer

Let’s put that worthless Stetson back in!


----------



## Duff

No. No push off at all


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Time to put the hammer down...Stetson is shell shocked tonight...one flaw in his uber competitiveness is that he overplays the ball...should have taken the sack and kept the ball.  But at least they only got 6


----------



## TomC

It was the right call. Come on Bennett.......show up for ONCE when it counts cause that is NOW!!!!!!


----------



## toolmkr20

We cannot beat Saban and the refs too. Turn out the lights.


----------



## treemanjohn

Wowza what a gamw


----------



## Silver Britches

Shameful! Just shameful! Hope we come back and win, though. I still believe.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii

Rackmaster said:


> Time to try something different



A new QB isn’t going to make any difference. The O line can’t stop Bama’s D.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Stetson hasn’t done crap! Stick him back in!!!!!!


----------



## slow motion

lampern said:


> Fumble out of bounds. Bama player stepped out of bounds


I agree with that. His arm was moving forward though. He did something he shouldn't have trying to avoid the sack. I would have agreed with intentional grounding.
Probably one of the many reasons I am not called upon to be a ref


----------



## Madsnooker

elfiii said:


> Bull crap Snook.


I just played it over and over and everybody here that has no dog in the fight also agree it is coming lose as he throws. Also the foot is in. I'm sorry it's what we see. I'm for you guys believe me.


----------



## treemanjohn

JT always has the sour puss in when they show him


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## poohbear

Madsnooker said:


> I'm sorry guys that's the right call. That ball was just starting to come lose before the throwing kotion and his toe was also not on the line. I know it sucks but it is the right call.
> 
> Just gotta hold them to a field goal.


Wrong


----------



## Throwback

treemanjohn said:


> JT always has the sour puss in when they show him


After he hits the transfer portal we will find out why he’s not allowed to play


----------



## elfiii

Madsnooker said:


> I just played it over and over and everybody here that has no dog in the fight it is coming lose as he throws. Also the foot is in. I'm sorry it's what we see. I'm for you guys believe me.



So what was the call on Young in the first half? You are wrong on this one just like the zebras.


----------



## Throwback

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## Rackmaster

elfiii said:


> A new QB isn’t going to make any difference. The O line can’t stop Bama’s D.


So it's ride or die??
Let's go Bennett! 
SCORE!!


----------



## slow motion

allright Dawgs lets wake up


----------



## mguthrie

toolmkr20 said:


> They gonna throw a flag for spiking the football??


I thought it should have been


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Oh yeah!


----------



## toolmkr20

Surprised they actually called that.


----------



## The Original Rooster

Uh, why is the clock running when he ran out of bounds after catching it on that last play?


----------



## Rackmaster

Bennett coming alive SO GO DAWGS


----------



## Madsnooker

poohbear said:


> Wrong


I'm sure it is.
I'm not arguing it anymore. I'm FOR THE DAWGS ALL THE WAY!!!!


----------



## elfiii

Rackmaster said:


> Bennett coming alive SO GO DAWGS



So ride or die?


----------



## Silver Britches

TD DAAAAAAAAAAWGS


----------



## greendawg

tD!!!  AD Mitchell


----------



## mguthrie

The bomb


----------



## Raylander

Mailman!!


----------



## lampern

TD UGA


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Booyah!


----------



## Big7

Awesome pass


----------



## TomC

Bout Time!!!


----------



## Madsnooker

See there you go boys. Some of yall aren't built for these type of games!!!!


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Woof


----------



## Rackmaster

GO Dawgs


----------



## antharper

TomC said:


> It was the right call. Come on Bennett.......show up for ONCE when it counts cause that is NOW!!!!!!


You got it !


----------



## greendawg

Should have been PI too!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster

elfiii said:


> So ride or die?


RIDE OR DIE!!!


----------



## Silver Britches

What a heck of a catch! Heck yeah, baby! Wooooooo hoooooo!

19 Dawgs 18 Refs Dawgs back on top


----------



## Ruger#3

Great stop!


----------



## Geffellz18

Heck of a throw by the Throw away QB!


----------



## lampern

No 2 pts


----------



## mguthrie

I’ll say this. There’s no quit in Bennett


----------



## toolmkr20

Somebody has to block?


----------



## gawildlife

That's how you answer. Who's this Bennett y'all keep fussing about?


----------



## greendawg

Browning Slayer said:


> Stetson hasn’t done crap! Stick him back in!!!!!!



I think he's done something now.


----------



## Rackmaster

Madsnooker said:


> See there you go boys. Some of yall aren't built for these type of games!!!!


WE WANT IT BAD!!!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

RoosterTodd said:


> Uh, why is the clock running when he ran out of bounds after catching it on that last play?


Only stops momentarily to move the chains or spot the ball then restarts...


----------



## Ruger#3

That was a great throw.


----------



## Raylander

@Browning Slayer is crying right now bc Bennet just dropped a bomb!


----------



## Browning Slayer

I still hate that dang midget!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishnguy

Mitchell, great catch!


----------



## Throwback

GOOOOOOO DAWGS!!


----------



## Big7

Why did they go for 2?


----------



## Rackmaster

mguthrie said:


> I’ll say this. There’s no quit in Bennett


Never has been!! 
Nobody denies that!


----------



## Browning Slayer

I’ll still say Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

mguthrie said:


> I’ll say this. There’s no quit in Bennett


There’s no start either!


----------



## gawildlife

Now that they got all them field goals out of their systems let's play some ball. LOL


----------



## riprap

Turnover pleeeeaaaassseee


----------



## Rackmaster

Browning Slayer said:


> I’ll still say Go Dawgs!


GO DAWGS


----------



## weagle

bama's last TD was 100% gift from the officials.  dogs D needs to shut them down this possession.


----------



## Duff

My goodness. I hate this has to end!!  What a game!


----------



## The Original Rooster

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Only stops momentarily to move the chains or spot the ball then restarts...


Ugh, I don't like that rule. Defeats the purpose of going out of bounds in the first place. I guess it doesn't apply inside of the last 2 minutes.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Wow, good response to get back om top...


----------



## Silver Britches

Please hunker down and stop Bama from scoring any more. PLEASE!


----------



## Madsnooker

Rackmaster said:


> WE WANT IT BAD!!!


And I really hope you guys get it. I've been here along time watching yall put up with alot of garbage and I hope yall finish this off!!!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

UGA needs to keep presurring the QB


----------



## toolmkr20

Gotta hold ‘em D!!


----------



## Rackmaster

Come on Bennett!! 
Ride or Die DGD DAWG til I die!!


----------



## toolmkr20

Yes sir.


----------



## LEGHORN

Oh boy, let’s go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Stop ‘em, Dawgs!


----------



## lampern

Almost big play


----------



## Rackmaster

Stop them DAWGS


----------



## Madsnooker

Let's go D!!!!


----------



## lampern

Stop


----------



## toolmkr20

Woohoo!!!


----------



## gawildlife

I thought that Dawg D was tired. When did they find time to get rested up.


----------



## Rackmaster

Good STOP Dawgs


----------



## Raylander

Defense has been lights out! 

Now run the ball!!!


----------



## slow motion

DDDDDDDDD


----------



## greendawg

Defense bows up and hunkers down again.


----------



## mguthrie

The tide is turning


----------



## lampern

Pass interference?

Looks clean


----------



## Rackmaster

Come on Bennett SCORE PLEASE!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Mercy my heart is racing over this stupid game! Come on Dawgs! PLEASE go down and score this series so I can take this oxygen mask off! Dawgs are killing me!


----------



## 1982ace

Let’s get it!


----------



## The Original Rooster

Nice play by Poole!


----------



## Madsnooker

That was a great stand right there!!!

DAWGS are gonna win this!!!! Have faith boys!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster




----------



## greendawg

It's Zeus time.  Boy he deserves it for what he has gone though.


----------



## Silver Britches

I’m tired of all the hurtful 1980 posts! I need this natty!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## slow motion

WE B UP BY 1 AND WEVE GOT THE BALL
GOOOOOO DAAAAAWWWWWGGGGGSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
DANG WHAT A GAME


----------



## greendawg

I'd hate to see my blood pressure right now.


----------



## elfiii

Hulu is running a full minute behind the actual game.?


----------



## Rackmaster

Madsnooker said:


> That was a great stand right there!!!
> 
> DAWGS are gonna win this!!!! Have faith boys!!!!


JUST WIN BY 1 OR 100


----------



## Rackmaster

greendawg said:


> I'd hate to see my blood pressure right now.


Mine to


----------



## gawildlife

42 years


----------



## poohbear

Buford_Dawg said:


> UGA needs to keep presurring the QB


A lot and fast


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Alot of time left, more points will be scored I would bet, UGA needs to eat up time and put points on board with this drive.


----------



## Silver Britches

greendawg said:


> It's Zeus time.  Boy he deserves it for what he has gone though.


No. We need to bring in Edwards to run. He has fresher legs. But whoever it is, just score us some points.


----------



## slow motion

Silver Britches said:


> Mercy my heart is racing over this stupid game! Come on Dawgs! PLEASE go down and score this series so I can take this oxygen mask off! Dawgs are killing me!


Ill take some of that oxygen sir


----------



## greendawg

elfiii said:


> Hulu is running a full minute behind the actual game.?



Sorry, that has to suck.


----------



## Rackmaster

Bennett you are DA Man please SCORE


----------



## Throwback

Silver Britches said:


> I’m tired of all the hurtful 1980 posts! I need this natty!
> 
> GO DAWGS!


1980 (hopefully the last time) ?


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS! PLEASE SCORE US SOME MORE POINTS!


----------



## treemanjohn

Why are they snapping the ball with 10+ seconds on the play clock? Just dumb


----------



## slow motion

We need a TD


----------



## elfiii

Zeus!


----------



## Silver Britches

Dang that’s a big boy that’s hurt for Bama.


----------



## Rackmaster

RUN DON'T STOP


----------



## toolmkr20

Keep pouring it on Dawgs!!


----------



## Throwback

I can honestly say that guy ain’t faking i heard that pop


----------



## Silver Britches

My ulcers are getting ulcers!


----------



## gawildlife

BAMA HAS TO GET A STOP HERE!


----------



## Throwback

gawildlife said:


> BAMA HAS TO GET A STOP HERE!


BOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Rackmaster

Come on DAWGS


----------



## toolmkr20

PI


----------



## greendawg

Silver Britches said:


> Dang that’s a big boy that’s hurt for Bama.



I hope it's not bad.  I never want to see a player hurt, except for Nick Fairley.


----------



## Raylander

Saban cussing


----------



## Rackmaster

CUSSIN SABAN


----------



## Throwback

It’s a miracle!!!


----------



## TomC

I'm stugglin' with some serious stress!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slow motion

Pass interference m


----------



## greendawg

Roughing the passer!!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Bama hit Bennett very late a play ago. Wow!


----------



## Madsnooker

Why are they throwing the ball there that could have easily been intercepted when they are running it down their throat???


----------



## toolmkr20

Keep your composure boys!!


----------



## Rackmaster

Don't give up 0n the RUN


----------



## slow motion

ZEUSSSSSSS


----------



## Throwback

Run 
The 
Clock 
Down


----------



## Silver Britches

Please Mailman, deliver us a TD and victory tonight!


----------



## toolmkr20

Good timeout. He needs to get their heads wired tight.


----------



## The Original Rooster

Mercy! We got a penalty call but then the refs stole 2 yards from that run.


----------



## Rackmaster

Cuss them Kirby cuss them!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Let’s GO DAWGS!


----------



## greendawg

He got the 1st down!!


----------



## Rackmaster

SCORE!!!


----------



## greendawg

tD!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches

TD DAWGS


----------



## toolmkr20

TD!! Bowers


----------



## toolmkr20

Hit Bennett late.


----------



## slow motion

YESSSSSS


----------



## TomC

YES SIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Throwback

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## Rackmaster

TD DAWGS


----------



## Madsnooker

It's happening boys!!!!!!!


----------



## Dustin Pate

Freaking genius play call.


----------



## slow motion

GO DAWGS


----------



## Silver Britches

Oh, goodness! Thank you!

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWGS!


26-18 Dawgs on top


----------



## Rackmaster

WOOOOHOOOOO


----------



## The Original Rooster

Go Brock!


----------



## elfiii

Bennett sucks huh TJ????


----------



## Throwback

And this is why you should have just kicked a PAT last TD


----------



## toolmkr20

We gotta finish strong. Don’t let off the gas Kirby!!


----------



## Geffellz18

Championship feel to that drive….A 4 & out May just do it for the Dawgs.


----------



## The Original Rooster

Come on and finish strong defense!


----------



## lampern

Okay Bama needs 8


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS! Hunker down one more time and win this thing!


----------



## Big7

I need a zanax


----------



## Throwback




----------



## elfiii

It’s time for the defense to win the game.


----------



## greendawg

We need one more stop, so hunker down you Hairy Dawgs. I don't think my heart can take much more.


----------



## atlashunter

Come on D.


----------



## slow motion

Allright D let's hold 'em


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

3 minutes to get 8...going to be a shootout!


----------



## Rackmaster

STOP THEM


----------



## weagle

Do not make the mistake Auburn did and start playing contain.  Go after Young and he will make a mistake.


----------



## Fan Number 17

One more stop! Just one more!


----------



## Throwback

weagle said:


> Do not make the mistake Auburn did and start playing contain.  Go after Young and he will make a mistake.


Amen!!


----------



## lampern

Young’s time to shine


----------



## Rackmaster

EAT DAWGS EAT


----------



## lampern

Strike by Young


----------



## Madsnooker

Ga gonna get a pick on this drive. I feel it.


----------



## Silver Britches

Mercy! Stop them, Dawgs! D up!


----------



## kmckinnie

The dawgs are super awesome ? 
They beating Alabama and the refs. ?


----------



## Rackmaster

Come on DAWGS


----------



## Throwback

Somebody take one for the team ?


----------



## lampern

Another Bama strike


----------



## Rackmaster

kmckinnie said:


> The dawgs are super awesome ?
> They beating Alabama and the refs. ?


HARD TO DO


----------



## lampern

Almost


----------



## greendawg

Kendrick needs to calm down it's not over.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

The student is about to become the teacher...


----------



## toolmkr20

Hunker Down Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Picked off!


----------



## Rackmaster

PLEASE WIN!


----------



## Silver Britches

TD DAAAAAAAAAAWGS


----------



## Silver Britches

OMG! Dawgs gonna win!


----------



## Big7

Awesome


----------



## lampern

Madsnooker said:


> Ga gonna get a pick on this drive. I feel it.




It’s over


----------



## Madsnooker

Madsnooker said:


> Ga gonna get a pick on this drive. I feel it.



Your welcome boys!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruger#3

Congrats DAWGs you earned it!


----------



## toolmkr20

Whooohoooo!!!!!


----------



## Dustin Pate

Holy crap!


----------



## Resica

That'll do it!! Great game!


----------



## TomC

FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Thank you, Jesus!


----------



## Throwback




----------



## mguthrie

Holeee cow


----------



## weagle

weagle said:


> Do not make the mistake Auburn did and start playing contain.  Go after Young and he will make a mistake.


Called that.


----------



## deerslayer357

Believe that’s game boys


----------



## Throwback

GOOOOO DAWGS!!


----------



## fishnguy

Yes sir baby!


----------



## Rackmaster

OMG WOW!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie

I’d go for 2?


----------



## 4HAND

Intercepted!
Congratulations dawgs!


----------



## benellisbe

Ringo!!!


----------



## Big7

Bennett should get mvp


----------



## lampern

KS Bow Hunter said:


> The student is about to become the teacher...



Not hardly


----------



## slow motion

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

And that is a wrap.  I called 42-21.  Not too far off...


----------



## Silver Britches

33-18 good guys

Dawgs done got my eyes all watery over here.


----------



## Madsnooker

2021 NATIONAL CHAMPION GA BULLDAWGS!!!!

Congrats to all you "PUP" fans!!!!! Well deserved!!!!!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

lampern said:


> Not hardly


OK


----------



## NWS

What a game and what a season!


----------



## Dustin Pate

My gosh what a game by the defense!


----------



## Raylander

Saban cussing the refs. Says he wants his money back..


----------



## elfiii

Stetson Bennett sucks. I admit it.


----------



## DAWG1419

HOW BOUT THEM DAWGS


----------



## The Original Rooster

I think I heard Larry Munson when Ringo intercepted that ball!


----------



## DAWG1419

elfiii said:


> Stetson Bennett sucks. I admit it.


NOT


----------



## greendawg

They did it they did it1!!!!!!~1


----------



## bilgerat

WWOOOOOTTTT


----------



## formula1

Natty, Natty, Natty!!!

Put on that party dress!  Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## bluedog71

Wow!!! What a day to be a Georgia Bulldog!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii

And Kelee Ringo is a freshman.


----------



## lampern

UGA wins


----------



## Rackmaster

elfiii said:


> Stetson Bennett sucks. I admit it.


BENNETT IS DA MAN!! 

WOW GO DAWGS 2022 FROM NOW ON!!!


----------



## gawildlife

Well played, took y'all long enough.


----------



## Throwback

Dawgs beat the fake Heisman winner !! 
GON DAWGS!!


----------



## Silver Britches

That pick 6 couldn’t have happened for a more deserving guy. His mother has been battling cancer. And I have been giving heck for his play, but he came through tonight!

MAN, GO DAWGS!


----------



## Raylander




----------



## Geffellz18

One HADES of a game…Whoever didn’t want to see this matchup is insane!

Congrats to the DAWGS! Great Win-Well Deserved…

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## buckpasser

Congrats Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster




----------



## KS Bow Hunter

What a game...


----------



## Rackmaster




----------



## Rackmaster




----------



## greendawg

RoosterTodd said:


> I think I heard Larry Munson when he intercepted that ball!



I broke through a recliner, a big Lazy Boy recliner, and man there is going to be some property damage in Indianapolis tonight!!


----------



## lampern

Too bad UGA didn’t beat Bama twice


----------



## atlashunter

Congrats! They fought through adversity and earned that one.


----------



## turkeykirk

Great game!!


----------



## Rackmaster

NOW I CAN!!


----------



## Whitefeather

Congrats to Dawg Nation. Finally


----------



## turkeykirk

lampern said:


> Too bad UGA didn’t beat Bama twice



They beat them when it counted!


----------



## Big7

Hopefully it wont be another 21 years.


----------



## Silver Britches

FINALLY!  How ‘bout the Dawgs!!


----------



## The Original Rooster

Nobody can say that the Dawgs didn't earn it. Tough play on both sides.


----------



## toolmkr20

I’ll give it to the ole boy. Bennett never  quit. I’m proud of him. He’s the guttiest QB I know for all his boneheaded plays he dug deep the second half.


----------



## Throwback

lampern said:


> Too bad UGA didn’t beat Bama twice


Oh hush tarheel


----------



## elfiii

Look at the reaction of Bennett’s teammates.


----------



## bullgator

Congrats Dawgs..........the curse is over!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

41 years, never thought I would see it in my lifetime, I am literally crying right now, long time coming, Go you hairy DAWGS!!!


----------



## tcward

Big Dawg on top!!!!Yes!!!!!Yes!!!!Yes!!!


----------



## 4HAND

Big7 said:


> Hopefully it wont be another 21 years.


21? 1980 - 2022.........


----------



## greendawg

Big7 said:


> Hopefully it wont be another 21 years.




 41, and no more!!!


----------



## RedHills

Congrats GA...great team, great year!


----------



## tcward

What a ballgame! Great game Bama! We will meet again!


----------



## Silver Britches

I’m sure glad I started this game thread now! How ‘bout the rest of you Dawgs?


----------



## Throwback

4HAND said:


> 21? 1980 - 2022.........


Bammer math


----------



## Rackmaster

GO DAWGS

PROUD TO BE A DAWG!!!


----------



## Spotlite

Throwback said:


> Somebody take one for the team ?


Are you happy now lol. Somebody beat Bama for y’all lol

I’ve been reloading some 45’s and listening to the yelping in the living room. They’ve been hollering at me but I keep reminding them I put the pig skin stuff to rest a couple ago, didn’t care who lost.

But, since my wife is a dawg fan……..I’m glad they won, she’d been a handful for about a month if they lost.


Them soup coolers would’ve been pooched out pouting.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Look at Vince, Love Vince Dooley....Glad he made it up to see it in person.


----------



## elfiii

Bama was a worthy opponent. Kudos to them. They played tough like you would expect Bama to do.


----------



## greendawg

Saban is going to get Young killed.  Let the game end.


----------



## LEGHORN

Unbelievable, incredible game Dawgs!! You jokers did it, I didn’t believe you could, but I’ll be dang; just awesome. Congrats!!!!


----------



## Madsnooker

Silver Britches said:


> I’m sure glad I started this game thread now! How ‘bout the rest of you Dawgs?


If you would have let me start it it would have been over at the half and it would have saved yall alot of emotional grief and stress!!!!


----------



## gacowboy

Yesssir !!! #1


----------



## bullgator

Where’s GTMOD and his book of wisdom?


----------



## Silver Britches

Dawgs Are Your 2022 National Champions!

33-18 your final!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster

BENNETT IS DA MAN
KIRBY IS DA MAN

GO DAWGS CHAMPS!!!


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

greendawg said:


> Saban is going to get Young killed.  Let the game end.


#9 got smacked hard on the last play.

That'll give him something to cry about.


----------



## benellisbe

This was an awesome game and is what I want in any national championship game, regardless of who is playing. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Silver Britches said:


> Dawgs Are Your 2022 National Champions!
> 
> 33-18 your final!
> 
> GO DAWGS!


Let me quote that in case y’all still think we’re dreaming!


----------



## Rackmaster

OUR TIME IS NOW!!!!


----------



## sea trout

Great job bulldogs!!!


----------



## Raylander

Saban says’ “you kicked our @** in the 4th qtr”


----------



## divinginn

The drought is over,way to go Dawgs.


----------



## slow motion

lampern said:


> Too bad UGA didn’t beat Bama twice


??????? Trying not to be confrontational but is this a dis on my Dawgs? If so sportsmanship is a win or lose situation. If I took this wrong then I apologize. If not, just dang.


----------



## Resica

Well good deal. Finally!!!! Hard to believe.


----------



## BuckNasty83

I can't stand it,  but congrats Dawgs.


----------



## elfiii

Young Skywalker’s Jedi mind tricks worked on Obiwan Kinobe.


----------



## Deerhunter12454

Roll Tide


----------



## Geffellz18

What a respectable exchange—-Lots of mutual respect there…Proud of the Dawgs!!!

Enjoy the win Dawg Nation..Well Deserved


----------



## Silver Britches

DAAAAAAAWWWWWGS!


----------



## Mike 65

Great game and effort by both teams. 
GO DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster

THANK YOU STETSON BENNETT!!


----------



## bilgerat

I wish Charlie was still around to see this awesome win, Im sure he is celebrating in football heaven!!!!!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine

Great game Dawg fans!!! I enjoyed every minute of that game. Classic!!


----------



## mguthrie

Silver Britches said:


> I’m sure glad I started this game thread now! How ‘bout the rest of you Dawgs?


You did good. Congrats


----------



## toolmkr20

Glad Lanning got to go out on top before moving on to Oregon. He will be missed.


----------



## henrydaviss

And where are all the people now saying Bennett could not do it.


----------



## elfiii

Geffellz18 said:


> What a respectable exchange—-Lots of mutual respect there…Proud of the Dawgs!!!
> 
> Enjoy the win Dawg Nation..Well Deserved



Hat tip to the Tide. You made us earn it. This was a battle of Titans. Too bad somebody had to lose.


----------



## slow motion

As I posted in one of the other threads prior to this game "There are no losers in this game" Good game Bama. 

GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mguthrie

Rackmaster said:


> OUR TIME IS NOW!!!!


It’s about time


----------



## mizzippi jb

????? OMG!!!!! I been waiting for this for 42 yrs!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches

I ain’t no sissy, but dang, I have tears in my eyes watching Bennett get choked up! Good grief!  Been a long time coming!


----------



## elfiii

Can Daniels get some playing time now?


----------



## formula1

I hated almost every minute of that game. But the ending was sweet!


----------



## gawildlife

For all y'all folks giving Coach Smart a rough time that defensive performance tonight is why us bamers love him.
He ain't a quarterback coach, not an offensive genius but by God that man knows his defense and defense wins games.
But he picked a kid he trusted had the guts to lead and stuck by him. Congrats Bennett you earned it.


----------



## mguthrie

Congrats dog bros. Enjoy it


----------



## Spotlite

Congratulations dawg fans!!!!


----------



## Raylander

elfiii said:


> Can Daniels get some playing time now?



Naw SB coming back


----------



## Silver Britches

That’s Aaron Murray Bennett was hugging there.


----------



## Madsnooker

Truly glad for all you pup fans!!!!
Well deserved.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Fireworks going off all around Buford right now...  HBTFD according to Kirby...


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs my brothers and sister!!


----------



## Throwback

elfiii said:


> Can Daniels get some playing time now?


?


----------



## antharper

elfiii said:


> Hat tip to the Tide. You made us earn it. This was a battle of Titans. Too bad somebody had to lose.


Heck with Bama , I hope they never win another game ?


----------



## kmckinnie

I’m getting kicked out of Walmart now. They said they would cleanup the mess. 
Had 3 flatscreens going.


----------



## Rackmaster

elfiii said:


> Can Daniels get some playing time now?


Maybe if he doesn't transfer!


----------



## DAWG1419

lampern said:


> Too bad UGA didn’t beat Bama twice


They won the game that counted


----------



## gawildlife

See ya next year. Extra helping of rat poison.


----------



## Geffellz18

elfiii said:


> Hat tip to the Tide. You made us earn it. This was a battle of Titans. Too bad somebody had to lose.



Agreed! These two teams played chess this year when pretty much everyone else was playing checkers.
No doubt at all that these were the two best teams in the nation.
Thoroughly enjoyed every second…Such a hard nosed fought battle.


----------



## 00Beau

Congratulations Stetson Bennett! More heart than the entire team! Well deserved young man! Roll Tide


----------



## jaydawg

Well if u gotta lose the battle, it’s good to win the war…congrats Dawgs!….is Athens still standing??


----------



## elfiii

They ringing the bell now. Prolly gonna ring it all night long.


----------



## K80

GO DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## hayseed_theology

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Dustin Pate

elfiii said:


> They ringing the bell now. Prolly gonna ring it all night long.



To be in Athens right now….


----------



## elfiii

Geffellz18 said:


> Agreed! These two teams played chess this year when pretty much everyone else was playing checkers.
> No doubt at all that these weee the two best teams in the nation.
> Thoroughly enjoyed every second…Such a hard nosed fought battle.



Yes sir. There’s no shame for Bama. Dawgs and the Tide are a cut above everybody else.


----------



## Dutch

Listen to it at work, in the bullpen, only thing would have made it better would have been Munson calling the game.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Big7

4HAND said:


> 21? 1980 - 2022.........


Yeah.. I was still peeing my pants.
Brain wasn't working to good. ?


----------



## The Original Rooster

Stetson Bennett can graduate Georgia with his head held high. From a walk on to a National Championship winning QB and the defense totally redeemed themselves after that SEC Championship game. This game was redemption on so many levels. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Madsnooker

Reece Davis sure like him some Reece Davis. So hard to watch him sometimes!


----------



## weagle

Congratulations Bulldog fans.  A well deserved and hard fought National Championship.  Especially proud of Stetson Bennett.  He was the heart and soul and his team.  

And WDE!  Auburn wins it all next year.


----------



## slow motion

Just a side note: When I broke out the bourbon the Dawgs started to play better. If I need to start drinking more so the Dawgs can become a dynasty I will make that sacrifice. If any of you wish to donate to this quest, I will be willing to accept cash or sealed bottles of fine aged whiskey.
GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches




----------



## fishnguy

Sweet!!!!!!! GO CHAMPION DAWGS!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Kirby finally tossed the Saban Monkey...let's hope this is the start of the next dynasty in Georgia football...


----------



## elfiii

Dustin Pate said:


> To be in Athens right now….



When my granddaddies matriculated if you were a freshman and Georgia won and you weren’t up on old campus ringing that bell you was dead meat!


----------



## gawildlife

weagle said:


> Congratulations Bulldog fans.  A well deserved and hard fought National Championship.  Especially proud of Stetson Bennett.  He was the heart and soul and his team.
> 
> And WDE!  Auburn wins it all next year.



Umm, the Dawgs and Bama say NO.


----------



## LEGHORN

Great job Dawgs!! Unreal!!


----------



## trad bow

Well it’s time to go to bed once again. Go Dawgs


----------



## buckpasser

I hate the 1980 jab is dead. Dang it.


----------



## Big7

Anyone still think Bennett should have been pulled?


----------



## tell sackett

For Charlie


----------



## elfiii

slow motion said:


> Just a side note: When I broke out the bourbon the Dawgs started to play better. If I need to start drinking more so the Dawgs can become a dynasty I will make that sacrifice. If any of you wish to donate to this quest, I will be willing to accept cash or sealed bottles of fine aged whiskey.
> GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!



Took my last sip of Crown Reserve when Ringo got his pick 6. And the likker stores are all closed.?????


----------



## Buford_Dawg

41 years and 514 games....  Long time coming.


----------



## elfiii

Big7 said:


> Anyone still think Bennett should have been pulled?



They will all be along shortly once errybody has went to bed or passed out drunk.???


----------



## Jeff C.

What a Game......Go Dawgs and Congratulations


----------



## John Cooper

Sorry just getting back in here!!!!! For some reason the ESPN app started working and I got to watch the game!!!!!!

Dawgs Win!!!!!


----------



## The Original Rooster

UGA X is about to become the most photographed mascot in the country!


----------



## mark-7mag

Woooooo!


----------



## WTM45

I'm ready to add some NEW National Championship Coca-Cola bottles to my collection!  

Great game!  Will wear my logo golf shirts with extreme pride this spring and summer!


----------



## slow motion

elfiii said:


> Took my last sip of Crown Reserve when Ringo got his pick 6. And the likker stores are all closed.?????


Got a half bottle of Knob Creek plus a full bottle I had meant to leave to the folks at Chehaw. Come on over brother. You may need a ride home though.?


----------



## brownceluse

To all y’all that wanted JT in and was talking about Kirby getting out coaches…. Bawawahaha! You lose! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Throwback




----------



## elfiii

brownceluse said:


> To all y’all that wanted JT in and was talking about Kirby getting out coaches…. Bawawahaha! You lose! Go Dawgs!



Neither rain nor snow nor gloom of night stays the Mailman from the swift completion of his appointed rounds.

??


----------



## brownceluse

Boom shakalaka???


----------



## Tentwing




----------



## antharper

gawildlife said:


> See ya next year. Extra helping of rat poison.


Saban’s interview he looked like he ate some rat poison


----------



## John Cooper

Stetson had a drive tonight! He never really seemed to get rattled, he just kept playing the game!!!!


----------



## antharper

weagle said:


> Congratulations Bulldog fans.  A well deserved and hard fought National Championship.  Especially proud of Stetson Bennett.  He was the heart and soul and his team.
> 
> And WDE!  Auburn wins it all next year.


Thanks…. You been drinking ?


----------



## slow motion

antharper said:


> Thanks…. You been drinking ?


Don't know about him but I have. Did however move some things around so I can sleep in. Too wired to sleep anyway. Dang,  it's good to be a Dawg.


----------



## Duff

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## HermanMerman

Tentwing said:


> View attachment 1128016



I don’t know if I should smash it or drink it.


----------



## Silver Britches

How ’Bout Them Dawgs!


----------



## Theturtle

Jager bombs for everyone!!!?


----------



## Spotlite

4HAND said:


> 21? 1980 - 2022.........



What’s hilarious are the 41 year old dawg fans on Facebook celebrating for the first time in their life lol ?


----------



## Silver Britches

HermanMerman said:


> I don’t know if I should smash it or drink it.


Dang sure don’t drink it! I drank one of mine about 20 years ago and it was awful. Soon as it hit my lips, I spit it out. Nasty! ???


----------



## Silver Britches

Braves win the World Series, and my Dawgs win the natty! In the same year! Say whhaaaaaaaaat? The curse has FINALLY been broken. The monkey can now find another back to ride!

I say it’s Great To Be A Georgia Bulldog!


----------



## greendawg

Tentwing said:


> View attachment 1128016



My dad's got a case of those, and I'll be getting some new ones asap.


----------



## elfiii

P.S. The refs sucked everything in the universe.


----------



## Rackmaster

Raylander said:


> View attachment 1127998


He did what he had to do and that was ENOUGH!!


----------



## Rackmaster

toolmkr20 said:


> I’ll give it to the ole boy. Bennett never  quit. I’m proud of him. He’s the guttiest QB I know for all his boneheaded plays he dug deep the second half.


He took some shots tonight and never gave up!!


----------



## gawildlife

Silver Britches said:


> Braves win the World Series, and my Dawgs win the natty! In the same year! Say whhaaaaaaaaat? The curse has FINALLY been broken. The monkey can now find another back to ride!
> 
> I say it’s Great To Be A Georgia Bulldog!



I think we know some nice folks down interstate 85 you can send that curse to.


----------



## formula1

Great to finally be ‘The Man’!

Go Natty Dawgs! And goodnight Dawg nation!


----------



## John Cooper

Wooooooo


----------



## Silver Britches

elfiii said:


> P.S. The refs sucked everything in the universe.


Shameful crew. Hope they never call another game. Thankful it didn’t cost us this time.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer

They Hunkered it Down, One More Time.... WOW!!! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

I'd like to thank all of you non-Dawgs for your support tonight. Those good vibes were felt all the way in Indianapolis tonight! And thanks to T for all those GO DAWGS videos. When I watched those vids, I said to myself, "yep, we got this tonight!" 




*GO DAWGS ON TOP!*

*14-1*


----------



## Baroque Brass

Silver Britches said:


> Shameful crew. Hope they never call another game. Thankful it didn’t cost us this time.
> 
> GO DAWGS!


Yep, Young arm moving forward and lose the ball, incomplete pass. Bennett arm going forward, fumble, Alabama recovered.


----------



## Baroque Brass

I felt like I had a mild case of buck fever those last few minutes. I remember the last natty, and I could see the Dawgs were gonna make it happen again. Defense turned it up a notch in the second half.


----------



## HermanMerman

So the Braves win the World Series, and now Georgia’s the National Champion? What universe are we living in???? I’ll take it, though.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

What a difference in the 2 meetings between them.  First game UGA Defense was very boring and didn't pass the QB much EVEN after seeing Auburn almost beat Bama doing nothing but blitzing the QB.  I don't know why we did that.  Last night, totally different story, blitzes on almost every play with exception of when we got the 8 point lead and then we went into laid back mode for several plays and Bama went down field quickly, I was like are you serious...  Then we decided to go back to blitzing and game was over.  Got 3 hours sleep last night, but it is great to be a Bulldog on a Tuesday AM.  Go Dawgs...


----------



## mguthrie




----------



## mguthrie

Yes dawgs fans it true. No need to pinch yourself?


----------



## MudDucker

Baroque Brass said:


> Yep, Young arm moving forward and lose the ball, incomplete pass. Bennett arm going forward, fumble, Alabama recovered.



Not to mention so many holding penalties committed right in front of a ref, who obviously was blind.


----------



## MudDucker

Baroque Brass said:


> I felt like I had a mild case of buck fever those last few minutes. I remember the last natty, and I could see the Dawgs were gonna make it happen again. Defense turned it up a notch in the second half.



Offense did as well.  Our backs and O line came out on a mission!


----------



## Mike 65

elfiii said:


> P.S. The refs sucked everything in the universe.


Yes  This morning the headlines should read….
”DAWGS DEFEAT BAMA and REFS to BRING HOME NATTY!”


----------



## mguthrie

MudDucker said:


> Not to mention so many holding penalties committed right in front of a ref, who obviously was blind.


Y’all are used to sec refs. Those refs let them play football. There’s holding happening on literally every play on both sides of the ball. It should only be called when it’s agregious. Being mostly impartial, I though it was a well called game. And yes, Bennett fumbled the ball. It started coming out before his hand was moving forward. Congrats on the Natty


----------



## Meriwether Mike

Congrats Georgia!!


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa

Geffellz18 said:


> What a respectable exchange—-Lots of mutual respect there…Proud of the Dawgs!!!
> 
> Enjoy the win Dawg Nation..Well Deserved


Unlike some of his former Asst's you can tell Saban likes and respects Kirby .


----------



## Duff

Silver Britches said:


> Braves win the World Series, and my Dawgs win the natty! In the same year! Say whhaaaaaaaaat? The curse has FINALLY been broken. The monkey can now find another back to ride!
> 
> I say it’s Great To Be A Georgia Bulldog!



I wish I could like this a thousand times


----------



## Throwback




----------



## The Original Rooster

There's 2 UGA National Championship shirts and hats heading to Rooster's house this morning!


----------



## Throwback

brownceluse said:


> To all y’all that wanted JT in and was talking about Kirby getting out coaches…. Bawawahaha! You lose! Go Dawgs!


JT gonna hit the transfer portal


----------



## elfiii

MudDucker said:


> Not to mention so many holding penalties committed right in front of a ref, who obviously was blind.



How about them knocking down our punt receiver and not getting called and the next series they throw a personal foul rag on us because we got close to the Bama receiver?


----------



## elfiii

Throwback said:


> JT gonna hit the transfer portal



Meh. Errybotty is doing that. It's like a game of 52 pick up.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Congrats to UGA on a well earned National Championship win! 

Was watching the game play-by-play live scoreboard 'til halftime, then rested in bed by the radio for the more exciting 2nd Half, especially the flaming 4th Qtr.  Way to go Dawgs!


----------



## weagle

elfiii said:


> How about them knocking down our punt receiver and not getting called and the next series they throw a personal foul rag on us because we got close to the Bama receiver?



UGA saved that crew by winning.  The only thing bama had going for it was the terrible, one sided officiating.  If bama had won the stripes would have caught a ton of flack.  As it ended; no harm no foul


----------



## elfiii

weagle said:


> UGA saved that crew by winning.  The only thing bama had going for it was the terrible, one sided officiating.  If bama had won the stripes would have caught a ton of flack.  As it ended; no harm no foul



Yep. Winning is the surefire cure for almost anything, especially lousy zebras in a football game.

In fairness I saw lots of flagrant holding infractions by the Dawgs O line that didn't get called. The refs made up for it with the lame "He had his hand on the side of the Bama player's helmet so personal foul" penalties.


----------



## MudDucker

mguthrie said:


> Y’all are used to sec refs. Those refs let them play football. There’s holding happening on literally every play on both sides of the ball. It should only be called when it’s agregious. Being mostly impartial, I though it was a well called game. And yes, Bennett fumbled the ball. It started coming out before his hand was moving forward. Congrats on the Natty



One word ... BULL!  Those were the worst refs and they interjected themselves inconsistently and at key moments.


----------



## MudDucker

elfiii said:


> How about them knocking down our punt receiver and not getting called and the next series they throw a personal foul rag on us because we got close to the Bama receiver?



I can think of about 10 calls they made that were awful.  They favored Bammer something awful.  Another awful one was when they called our defender for hands to the face when clearly his hand was never in the guy's face and the back of his hand while on the blockers pads hit the guy's already loose helmet.  That gave Bammer a key first down.  But Bamma's left tackle could have been called for holding at least 5 times on key plays. 

Oh well, this time our men beat Bammer and them sorry refs!


----------



## elfiii

MudDucker said:


> I can think of about 10 calls they made that were awful.  They favored Bammer something awful.  Another awful one was when they called our defender for hands to the face when clearly his hand was never in the guy's face and the back of his hand while on the blockers pads hit the guy's already loose helmet.  That gave Bammer a key first down.  But Bamma's left tackle could have been called for holding at least 5 times on key plays.
> 
> Oh well, this time our men beat Bammer and them sorry refs!



Yep. That one almost sent me into geostationary orbit.


----------



## The Godevil




----------



## campboy

FINALLY!!


----------



## westcobbdog

Go Dogs, Kirby has officially moved on from last night and focused on shaping his new roster. He mentioned we will have some transfer announcements coming soon, guessing some qbs leave. Hoping big Darnell returns. As for me, I am watching the replay now.


----------



## elfiii

westcobbdog said:


> Go Dogs, Kirby has officially moved on from last night and focused on shaping his new roster. He mentioned we will have some transfer announcements coming soon, guessing some qbs leave.



That would be Daniels. Maybe Vandegriff.


----------



## treemanjohn

So Bama can afford refs, but Georgia can't?


----------



## lampern

slow motion said:


> ??????? Trying not to be confrontational but is this a dis on my Dawgs? If so sportsmanship is a win or lose situation. If I took this wrong then I apologize. If not, just dang.



No. It would have been nice for UGA to finish 13-0


----------



## slow motion

lampern said:


> No. It would have been nice for UGA to finish 13-0


Then clearly I was wrong. My apologies Sir.


----------



## elfiii

treemanjohn said:


> So Bama can afford refs, but Georgia can't?



Sure they can but first the refs have to let you know what the going rate is. Saban pays them extra to keep their mouths shut about that.


----------



## Silver Britches

Dawgs dominated in the cheerleader department too, and it wasn’t even close. Before the game started I was wondering what all the bails of hay were for on the Bama sideline. And when their cheerleaders were herded out of their pen, I said dang. Ain’t that a well fed bunch. 

How ‘bout them Hawt Dogs!


----------



## Silver Britches

I know Throwback noticed.


----------



## poohbear

Yes I think he h


Lindseys Grandpa said:


> Unlike some of his former Asst's you can tell Saban likes and respects Kirby .


Yes I think he hates to lose but was proud of Kirby


----------



## elfiii

Lindseys Grandpa said:


> Unlike some of his former Asst's you can tell Saban likes and respects Kirby .



Kirby has done a good job of duplicating "The Process" and that's a compliment to Saban which I'm sure Saban appreciates and respects.


----------



## treemanjohn

elfiii said:


> Sure they can but first the refs have to let you know what the going rate is. Saban pays them extra to keep their mouths shut about that.


I had no idea


----------



## mguthrie

MudDucker said:


> One word ... BULL!  Those were the worst refs and they interjected themselves inconsistently and at key moments.


Ok


----------



## mguthrie

Good lord. Y’all’s dawgs win the Natty and all you can do is complain about the refs. I guess some folks are NEVER happy.


----------



## greendawg

MudDucker said:


> I can think of about 10 calls they made that were awful.  They favored Bammer something awful.  Another awful one was when they called our defender for hands to the face when clearly his hand was never in the guy's face and the back of his hand while on the blockers pads hit the guy's already loose helmet.  That gave Bammer a key first down.  But Bamma's left tackle could have been called for holding at least 5 times on key plays.
> 
> Oh well, this time our men beat Bammer and them sorry refs!



The no call where their tight end Latu just completely pushed off and knocked the defender down for a TD was the worst by far.  Herbstreit even mentioned it.  Then he spiked the football and no penalty.


----------



## Geffellz18

mguthrie said:


> Good lord. Y’all’s dawgs win the Natty and all you can do is complain about the refs. I guess some folks are NEVER happy.



Was thinking the exact same thing…Even the BIG prize isn’t enuff for some of the Dawg Nation! Guess some folks just gotta have something to complain about…Perhaps it’s simply some loose banter-but I doubt it.


----------



## mguthrie

Geffellz18 said:


> Was thinking the exact same thing…Even the BIG prize isn’t enuff for some of the Dawg Nation! Guess some folks just gotta have something to complain about…Perhaps it’s simply some loose banter-but I doubt it.


It’s the same ones that complain every game. Sore winners?


----------



## 4HAND

You'd think after more than 40 years since the last one they'd just be glad of the win!


----------



## mizzippi jb

4HAND said:


> You'd think after more than 40 years since the last one they'd just be glad of the win!


I am!  A win is a win is a win, esp in the natty!


----------



## Geffellz18

mguthrie said:


> It’s the same ones that complain every game. Sore winners?



41 yr old habits die hard!


----------



## Silver Britches

mguthrie said:


> Good lord. Y’all’s dawgs win the Natty and all you can do is complain about the refs. I guess some folks are NEVER happy.


You ain’t seen me complaining about refs. I was just *critiquing them. *


----------



## Throwback




----------



## 4HAND

Throwback said:


> View attachment 1128242


??


----------



## tcward

Throwback said:


> View attachment 1128242


Awesome!


----------



## elfiii

4HAND said:


> You'd think after more than 40 years since the last one they'd just be glad of the win!



We can walk and chew gum at the same time, unlike Gator fans.


----------



## 4HAND

elfiii said:


> We can walk and chew gum at the same time, unlike Gator fans.


----------



## 4HAND




----------



## Silver Britches

*DAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWGS! *


----------



## poohbear

Silver Britches said:


> *DAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWGS! *


On Top Baby!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Geffellz18 said:


> Was thinking the exact same thing…Even the BIG prize isn’t enuff for some of the Dawg Nation! Guess some folks just gotta have something to complain about…Perhaps it’s simply some loose banter-but I doubt it.





4HAND said:


> You'd think after more than 40 years since the last one they'd just be glad of the win!


What does that make you 2? Complainers that are complaining about others complaining?

Pot… Meet kettle..


----------



## bullgator

elfiii said:


> We can walk and chew gum at the same time, unlike Gator fans.


You had 41 years to practice.


----------



## Oldstick

My absolutely favorite play was the last one of the game where Young got planted on the ground one last time with a single hand from the GA defense.  I can't stop rewinding that play.


----------



## elfiii

bullgator said:


> You had 41 years to practice.



All Time Win/Loss Record for the Worlds Largest Outdoor Cocktail Party:

Dawgs 54

Gators 44


----------



## MudDucker

elfiii said:


> All Time Win/Loss Record for the Worlds Largest Outdoor Cocktail Party:
> 
> Dawgs 54
> 
> Gators 44



I was waiting for this reply.  Didn't want to steal your thunder.  


Here is Kirby v UF:

*10/30/2021* 2021
NeutralJacksonville, Fla.
W 34 - 7

*11/7/2020* 2020
NeutralJacksonville, Fla.
L 28 - 44

*11/2/2019* 2019
NeutralJacksonville, Fla.
W 24 - 17

*10/27/2018* 2018
NeutralJacksonville, Fla.
W 36 - 17

*10/28/2017* 2017
NeutralJacksonville, Fla.
W 42 - 7

*10/29/2016* 2016
NeutralJacksonville, Fla.
L 10 - 24

4-2 under Kirby and it ain't lookin' good for the Gaytors next year either.


----------



## elfiii

MudDucker said:


> 4-2 under Kirby and it ain't lookin' good for the Gaytors next year either.



And the Old Ball Coach is long retired and he ain't coming back to Gainesville. Turns out "The Swamp" is exactly that and it's swallerin' up Gators.


----------



## Oldstick

Oldstick said:


> My absolutely favorite play was the last one of the game where Young got planted on the ground one last time with a single hand from the GA defense.  I can't stop rewinding that play.




Like a determined statement from the defense.  "NO, YOU ARE NOT GOING TO SCORE ANY MORE POINTS and then try to claim you lost only because your best receivers were out."  Which potentially could have been a valid claim if AL had scored more points, except for the DAWGS DEFENSE!!!, determined to shut them down to zero in the final couple minutes.


----------



## Danuwoa

I never post in here anymore.  But one of the best things about that win Monday is it was a bunch of y’all’s worst nightmare come true.  Help
Yourself to some “1980” jokes.  Your teams are all has beens and you live in a dream world.  Georgia is the national champion and it eats you alive.  And I’m glad.


----------



## king killer delete

Oldstick said:


> Like a determined statement from the defense.  "NO, YOU ARE NOT GOING TO SCORE ANY MORE POINTS and then try to claim you lost only because your best receivers were out."  Which potentially could have been a valid claim if AL had scored more points, except for the DAWGS DEFENSE!!!, determined to shut them down to zero in the final couple minutes.


You won one quarter it was the one that counted.


----------



## bullgator

elfiii said:


> All Time Win/Loss Record for the Worlds Largest Outdoor Cocktail Party:
> 
> Dawgs 54
> 
> Gators 44


NCs

Gators-3

Pups-2


----------



## Silver Britches

king killer delete said:


> You won one quarter it was the one that counted.


Um, no. Looks like we won 2 quarters and tied one. Y'all did win the 1st quarter, so maybe y'all can have a big parade in Tuskasoreloser. ?


----------



## Silver Britches

They didn't beats us, Paaawwwwl! We had injuries, Paaaawwwwl! It ain't fair, Paaaaawwwwl! We beat Georgia in the SEC championship, Paaaaawwwwl! We should have a share of that natty, Paaaawwwwl!


----------



## Danuwoa

bullgator said:


> NCs
> 
> Gators-3
> 
> Pups-2


Who are champions right now?  Which program is in better shape?  2008.


----------



## bullgator

Danuwoa said:


> Who are champions right now?  Which program is in better shape?  2008.


Stats aren’t for the here and now……?

Besides, elfiii needed little  to bring him down off that cloud.


----------



## Danuwoa

bullgator said:


> Stats aren’t for the here and now……?
> 
> Besides, elfiii needed little  to bring him down off that cloud.


No he doesn’t.  The rest of you don’t get to spend years taunting Georgia fans about a national title and then also have it all go away quickly so you don’t have to hear about it now that they’ve won it.


----------



## bullgator

Danuwoa said:


> No he doesn’t.  The rest of you don’t get to spend years taunting Georgia fans about a national title and then also have it all go away quickly so you don’t have to hear about it now that they’ve won it.


Ok. We’ll give y’all til the February OSU update. 

To be honest with you, I’m really happy for my cousins in Jefferson, Athens, and Talmo.


----------



## westcobbdog

king killer delete said:


> You won one quarter it was the one that counted.



Watched the game outside with a group and when it got late 3rd qtr I recognized it was time to change hats so I went to my Grandfathers circa 1960's Wool Elmer Fudd hat with ear flaps and instantly the Dogs were sparked and put up 20 unanswered point. Because of the Hat.


----------



## king killer delete

Lol


----------



## Oldstick

king killer delete said:


> You won one quarter it was the one that counted.



Twernt me.  I never played a minute of football outside the playground. They wouldn't even let me try out for the JV team because I was WAY too small if for no other reason.


----------



## Silver Britches

Loved watching the Tide roll away Monday night!


----------



## Danuwoa

Silver Britches said:


> Loved watching the Tide roll away Monday night!


???


----------



## 49tandc

Congrats you guys!  This from a Gator Football dad.  Best year I've seen you guys play in a long time.  Even Sandhillmike was rootin for you.


----------



## Geffellz18

Browning Slayer said:


> What does that make you 2? Complainers that are complaining about others complaining?
> 
> Pot… Meet kettle..



Simply providing commentary of objective observations is far from complaining!
But sure, I’ll be the pot, or the kettle…


----------



## John Cooper

bullgator said:


> NCs
> 
> Gators-3
> 
> Pups-2


Need to go look again 

Dawgs have 3 natty's 

1942
1980
2021


----------



## bullgator

John Cooper said:


> Need to go look again
> 
> Dawgs have 3 natty's
> 
> 1942
> 1980
> 2021


My bad……


----------



## John Cooper

bullgator said:


> My bad……


I understand,  it only took Florida 80 yeas to win their first Natty


----------



## Browning Slayer

Geffellz18 said:


> Simply providing commentary of objective observations is far from complaining!
> But sure, I’ll be the pot, or the kettle…



I’m not “complaining”… I’m just giving “objective observations”…

You sound like my wife. Next thing you’ll say is, you need help with the dishes.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> I’m not “complaining”… I’m just giving “objective observations”…
> 
> You sound like my wife. Next thing you’ll say is, you need help with the dishes.


Let me give my “objective observation”.

We’re #1 and no one cares about an “objective observation”. 

It’s this simple.


----------



## Danuwoa

Watching the tide roll away.


----------



## Silver Britches

bullgator said:


> My bad……



Yeah, just look at ALL THEM NATTYS, SON! ALL 3 of them! 



John Cooper said:


> I understand,  it only took Florida 80 yeas to win their first Natty


*Yeas?* Just stop. You're starting to sound like these dang Bammers around here.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Danuwoa said:


> Watching the tide roll away.


No worries. It’s washing in trash on the way back in.


----------



## RipperIII

I'm a little late to the party but, congratulations to the dawgs on their national championship victory!
Dawgs were the better team that night for sure.
Enjoy fellas , long time coming.


ROLL TIDE!


----------



## MudDucker

bullgator said:


> NCs
> 
> Gators-3
> 
> Pups-2



Nope, we got 3 and you know you feel it ... another long run of DAWGS squishin' dem Gaytors.


----------



## bullgator

MudDucker said:


> Nope, we got 3 and you know you feel it ... another long run of DAWGS squishin' dem Gaytors.


The Napster era is about to begin!


----------



## bullgator

John Cooper said:


> Need to go look again
> 
> Dawgs have 3 natty's
> 
> 1942
> 1980
> 2021


All three of ours occurred while I was alive.
Looks like y’all on pace to snag another one around 2062.

Let me congratulate y’all now because I’ll be long GON by then.


----------



## Oldstick

bullgator said:


> All three of ours occurred while I was alive.
> Looks like y’all on pace to snag another one around 2062.
> 
> Let me congratulate y’all now because I’ll be long GON by then.



Not all that many of our fellow fans still around that could stake a claim like that....


----------



## John Cooper

Oldstick said:


> Not all that many of our fellow fans still around that could stake a claim like that....


Yawn, I saw the 1980 one and thus one, I don't think our spell will be that dry again.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs


----------



## formula1

Watched every down of 1980 and 2021 Natties!  I need to get one more. I got about 30 years left give or take 10 or so. It’s God’s plan not mine.  I hope I see another one but we will see!

Remember that seeing 1 Natty is special and 2 is amazing!

But it doesn’t compare to heaven’s glory! So make sure you find God’s redemption so all of you can join the eternal victory!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker

bullgator said:


> The Napster era is about to begin!


----------



## MudDucker

bullgator said:


> All three of ours occurred while I was alive.
> Looks like y’all on pace to snag another one around 2062.
> 
> Let me congratulate y’all now because I’ll be long GON by then.



You betta look out ... I'm in need of some gator hide boots and you are sure lookin' good as a boot!


----------



## bullgator

MudDucker said:


> You betta look out ... I'm in need of some gator hide boots and you are sure lookin' good as a boot!



Finally heard something I’ve never been called before. I’m thinking that’s going in the compliment file.


----------



## John Cooper

bullgator said:


> Finally heard something I’ve never been called before. I’m thinking that’s going in the compliment file.


At least it's better than being called a heel, I been there before, then she followed it with bannedable phrases


----------



## westcobbdog

I have seen us whup the tide 4 times, so it’s not like it never happens. At the game about 77’ vs bear between the hedges, at the game in the 90’s I think at Birmingham where Puplwood Smith ran over Bama, watched the last 2 bout 07 vs John P Wilson and just this week in Indy.


----------

